# Wenn W.A.R rauskommt...



## Rednoez (18. Mai 2008)

...werd ich in den nächstbesten Elektronikladen rennen,mir das Spiel kaufen,installieren und breit grinsend meinen WoW Acc löschen,während ich zu irgendeinem Dimmu Borgir Lied abdance obwohl ich Hopper bin.(wtf?)





Your turn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaLR0g (18. Mai 2008)

...werde ich mein RL (wie in der vorigen WoW Zeit) vernachlässigen, der erste auf LvL 40 sein und natürlich imb4 r0xx0rn.


----------



## Monk3y (18. Mai 2008)

Gott danken das es endlich released wurde und Zwerge wegmoshen und dann mit "ey lol Stump'z l2p rofl" betiteln =P


----------



## Rednoez (18. Mai 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> (so 1337 mäßig).



Ja das sowieso.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2008)

werd ich's installieren und dann mit der gilde losziehen. :>


----------



## craft!8 (18. Mai 2008)

TÖTEN!!!
Ne, werds installern, startn, 2-3 Chars erstelln (Verschiedene Rassen), Startgebiet kurz angucken un mit Schwarzork Zwerge weghaun


----------



## Inkobus (18. Mai 2008)

... werd ich lachend zu Hause sitzen und mich über die ganzen Enttäuschten amüsieren, die das Spiel auf jeden Fall hervorbringen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann wird erstmal gelevelt.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2008)

...werde ich beten, dass ich in WAR von den ganzen WoW Fanboys verschont bleibe und sich die Community vernünftig entwickelt.


----------



## Thoraros (18. Mai 2008)

Uiee, ein kleener 0815-Flamer...
Ich werde mich auch freuen und natürlich mit meiner Gilde losziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2008)

Wieso Flamer ? Das ist meine größte Sorge. Die Community hat mich schon aus WoW vertrieben, obwohl das Spiel eigentlich gut ist. Ich sage halt WoW Fanboys, weil WoW nun mal die grottigste Community im ganzen MMORPG Sektor hat.


----------



## Thoraros (18. Mai 2008)

Gut, vllt. sieht es jeder anders, aber ich sehe solche Leute, seit geraumer Zeit als Flamer an, da sowas einfach nicht zum "Forumleben" passt und einigen Leuten den Spaß an der Sache verdirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Lich (18. Mai 2008)

ich werde wahrscheinlich auf der seite der ordnung spieln(irgendjemand muss es ja tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nur habe ich angst, dass ich keine verbündeten hab, weil weil sowieso jeder chaos spielen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monk3y (18. Mai 2008)

> Gut, vllt. sieht es jeder anders, aber ich sehe solche Leute, seit geraumer Zeit als Flamer an, da sowas einfach nicht zum "Forumleben" passt und einigen Leuten den Spaß an der Sache verdirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap keine Flames, egal wie harmlos sie auch zu sein scheinen.
Auf dem Schlachtfeld können 'ma uns die Schädel wegkloppen aber im Forum sind wir alles brave Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. Mai 2008)

... werde ich, wie meinen Kollegen schon angekündigt (die Gesichter hätte man fotografieren sollen, selbst unser SWG-Fan hat doof gekuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), soviel von meinem Jahresurlaub nehmen wie möglich und mir ausgiebig Zeit zum Erkunden des Spiels lassen.

Achja und dasselbe steht für die OpenBeta an, wie auch immer sie letztendlich aussehen mag.


----------



## Sin (18. Mai 2008)

.....sitz ich 2 Stunden fluchend vor dem PC, weil der Anmeldeserver wegen der nicht erwarteten Belastung down ist.
Anschließend schaff ich es mich endlich anzumelden und befinde mich in dem Chareditor und versuche mir meinen Traumchar zusammenzustellen. 

Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich endlich alles so wie ich haben will und bekomme vom System gesagt das mein Name bereits vergeben ist, obwohl der eigentlich seit knapp nem Jahr feststeht. 

Nachdem ich dann wiederum eine halbe Stunde vergeudet habe um mir einen neuen Namen auszusuchen bekomm ich beim klick auf "Ok" folgende Fehlermeldung: Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen". 

Anschließend renn ich schreihend durch die Zimmerwand (Türen sind nicht so mein ding) um muss schmerzhaft feststellen, dass obwohl die Wand schon knapp 60 Jahre auf den Buckel hat und ich erst 25, doch um einiges härter ist als mein Schädel, mich eher unfreiwillig zu einem kleinen "Nickerchen" überredet.

Nachdem ich aufwache und ich festelle, dass die Anmeldeserver mal wieder down sind, sehe ich diverse Hilfe und Fluchschreihe in den Foren...

Anschließend wache ich wirklich auf und merke das es nur ein Alptraum war und wir 3 Tage vor Release haben und ich mich gemütlich mit meiner PreOrder Box anmelden kann und dem ganzen am releasetag selber entgehen kann.


----------



## Servon (18. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Anschließend wache ich wirklich auf und merke das es nur ein Alptraum war und wir 3 Tage vor Release haben und ich mich gemütlich mit meiner PreOrder Box anmelden kann und dem ganzen am releasetag selber entgehen kann.



Ganz genau, am Releasetag mit Gelassenheit versuchen zu spielen. Das Wichtigste ist dank Preorder Box erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolus (18. Mai 2008)

freue ich mich denn ich kann dank der Pre Order Beta schon vorher testen und weiss somit genau was ich spielen will und fang 3 Tage vor den meisten wie wild an zu lvln damit ich schnell aus dem Startgebiet raus bin bevor die große masse kommt und man für jede Quest ne halbe std braucht. 
Und vor allem schau ich mich (falls in de Beta noch nicht gefunden) nach einer netten ordnungsgilde um die so zwichen elite und gelegenheitsspieler angesiedelt ist, viel zusammen machen, spass haben und ein gewisses geistiges alter erreicht haben. Denn allein macht ein mmo kein spass und bisher hab ich die geeignete truppe leider noch nicht gefunden da es nicht viel auswahl gibt bei der ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Meine größte hoffnung ist es das auch nach tag3, also wenn die ganzen anderen anfangen können zu spielen die comm nicht in der gleichen ecke landet wie wow.

Grüße


----------



## Chrono112 (18. Mai 2008)

es kritisch begutachten. Es ist klar, dass beim Start nicht an das Niveau eines MMorpg kommt, dass schon seit sovielen Jahren besteht wie WoW aber die Frage ist doch ob es soviel "Neues" bieten kann, um mich zu fesseln, ein innovatives Kampfsystem bietet, was sich von WoW abheben kann. Wenn es sich nur um ein aufgemotztes WoW handelt, weiss ich nicht ob es die investierte Zeit wert ist. Und lieber bin ich kritisch als später enttäuscht zu werden


----------



## Moagim (18. Mai 2008)

Chrono112 schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass beim Start nicht an das Niveau eines MMorpg kommt, dass schon seit sovielen Jahren besteht wie WoW



stimmt, so tief werden sie nicht einsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw. WoW ist nicht so alt wie andere MMORPGS, gerade mal 3 Jahre alt geworden)

PvPler sind nicht die primäre Zielgruppe von WoW sondern die PvEler. Hier den PvP als Vergleich heranzuziehen ist völlig sinnlos. WoW hat kein sonderlich "hohes" Niveau, darum verkauft es sich ja auch gut an eine breite Masse. 

Hohes Niveau würde bedeuten seinem Grundkonzept treu zu bleiben bzw Inhalte anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, ohne ständig am Grundrezept rumzudoktern. 
Bestest Beispiel Alteractal (Release  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> Jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von den ganzen Änderungen im PvP System und der Storyumdichtung ganz zu schweigen.

Ich hoffe daher das wenn WAR rauskommt, sich die Macher tunlichst *NICHT* an dem Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von WoW orientieren, dann würd ich es gleich wieder aufhören. 
(Keine Macht den "Nerf xy" Spammern)


----------



## Yenwer (18. Mai 2008)

*PvPler sind nicht die primäre Zielgruppe von WoW sondern die PvEler. Hier den PvP als Vergleich heranzuziehen ist völlig sinnlos. WoW hat kein sonderlich "hohes" Niveau, darum verkauft es sich ja auch gut an eine breite Masse.

Hohes Niveau würde bedeuten seinem Grundkonzept treu zu bleiben bzw Inhalte anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, ohne ständig am Grundrezept rumzudoktern.
Bestest Beispiel Alteractal (Release clap.gif ---> Jetzt cry.gif ) von den ganzen Änderungen im PvP System und der Storyumdichtung ganz zu schweigen.*

Das ist die beste Zusammenfassung von WOW, die ich seit langem gelesen habe ...

@ TE
... werd ich noch paar Tage warten und dann antesten. Mir meine RP Regelbücher von Warhammer schnappen und vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Taynted (18. Mai 2008)

...werd ich ganz locker weiter Age of Conan zocken wie jetzt da mich Warhammer einfach ned überzeugt^^
Für mich ist das halt n WoW mit gutem PvP und ich bin kein PvP-Mensch. 

PS: Wer jetzt mit "Age of Conan ist aber ein PvP Spiel!!!11" kommt , dem reiß ich den Kopf ab!^^


----------



## easyeisele (18. Mai 2008)

.............. hart drauf kacken und wow weiter zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (18. Mai 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich auf der seite der ordnung spieln(irgendjemand muss es ja tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Angst, ich werde auch Ordnugn zocken...^^


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

....werde ich mein RL aufgeben bis ich in ferner Zukunft ein besseres Spiel finde.


----------



## Grayback (18. Mai 2008)

> .............. hart drauf kacken und wow weiter zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ruhig, ein Idiot weniger der nerven kann^^

Zum Thema:  Ich werde die Seite spielen die weniger Leute hat, weil sich da meist besseres Teamplay ergibt.

Achja und wenns rauskommt erstmal nen monat warten, den server-stress tu ich mir net an^^


----------



## mendiger (18. Mai 2008)

ich werds mir wahrscheinlich bei amazon bestellen! dann werde ich es installieren und mir en squigtreiba machen. dann geh ich auf nen anderen server, da mach ich mir dann nen machinisten und nen schattenkrieger. werde aber hauptsächlich mit meinen kumpels den sqigtreiba spielen!!!!


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Mai 2008)

... ist mein ForU-Account schon länger bei Ebay verkauft worden (damit hätte ich die Kosten für die WAR-CE wieder drin^^). Am Releasetag werde ich dann gemütlich frei haben und ab mittags,nachdem die Post da war,gemütlich zocken. Dann dürften die ersten chaotischen 12 Stunden vorbei sein. Die Folgetage werde ich mir auch freinehmen,sofern WAR nicht an einem Freitag rauskommt,wo ich sowieso nur bis 12 Uhr arbeiten muss und dann das Wochenende vor der Tür steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Escarioth (18. Mai 2008)

Da nur Anhänger Tzeentch's zur Auswahl stehen ist dieses MMO sowieso uninteressant.... 
außerdem wird nur wieder ein rießen Hype um so ein game gemacht, damit die anfänglichen Verkaufszahlen die Produktionskosten halbwegs decken, mehr steckt nicht dahinter. 

P.s. :Wer eine feine Community haben will, sollte zu WingCommander, Battletech oder Star Wars wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (18. Mai 2008)

...werde ich ersteinmal in ein wow forum gehn und schreiben "HAHA WAR ist viel besser als WOW!!11einself"

(weil mir das spiel (WAR) gar nicht gefällt - ich es aber mag wow runter zu machen da es eh das dümmste spiel ever ist und WAR viel besser ist!!!


PS: Hoffentlich erkennen sich hier viele spieler wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Mai 2008)

Escarioth schrieb:


> Da nur Anhänger Tzeentch's zur Auswahl stehen ist dieses MMO sowieso uninteressant....
> außerdem wird nur wieder ein rießen Hype um so ein game gemacht, damit die anfänglichen Verkaufszahlen die Produktionskosten halbwegs decken, mehr steckt nicht dahinter.
> 
> P.s. :Wer eine feine Community haben will, sollte zu WingCommander, Battletech oder Star Wars wechseln
> ...



Da hat sich aber ein ForU-Fanboy einen schönen Flameaccount gemacht. Und jetzt husch,husch,zurück zu ForU,das nächste rosa Unterhöschen muss doch sicher gefarmt werden.


----------



## Sap93 (18. Mai 2008)

WAR ist doch se ne kleine, billige WoW Nachahmung, da würd ich mir nicht alzu viel von dem Spiel erhoffen.
Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf AION-Online Tower of Eternity, das wird mal ein rockiges Spiel, garantiert.
Aber wie die anderen sehr guten MMORPG's wird es monatliche Kosten mit sich tragen, wahrscheinlich Grund genung für euch, dass ihr bei eurem WAR bleibt xD. 

Ich werde wohl wahrscheinlich von WoW mit meiner Gilde dorthin wechseln. Ich kann euch garantieren, dass Warhammer nicht grad der Überrenner sein wird. Nach BETA berichten eher leicht unterhaltsam...


----------



## Emila (18. Mai 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> *PvPler sind nicht die primäre Zielgruppe von WoW sondern die PvEler. Hier den PvP als Vergleich heranzuziehen ist völlig sinnlos. WoW hat kein sonderlich "hohes" Niveau, darum verkauft es sich ja auch gut an eine breite Masse.
> 
> Hohes Niveau würde bedeuten seinem Grundkonzept treu zu bleiben bzw Inhalte anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, ohne ständig am Grundrezept rumzudoktern.
> Bestest Beispiel Alteractal (Release clap.gif ---> Jetzt cry.gif ) von den ganzen Änderungen im PvP System und der Storyumdichtung ganz zu schweigen.*
> ...




Hallo zusammen  ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf  Warhammer und ich bin sehr neugierig wie  das Spielerlebnis sein wird. 

Aber eins ist doch klar ohne den großen Erfolg von WOW  sprich die breite Masse wie  hier von manchen so abfällig gesagt wurde würde es W.A.R nicht geben . Es geht hier um Geld und wenn es das potenzial einer Breiten Masse von Spielern  nicht geben würde  hätte mann sicher kein  Geld für die Entwicklung  von W.A.R ausgegeben.


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (18. Mai 2008)

Sap93 schrieb:


> WAR ist doch se ne kleine, billige WoW Nachahmung,



Was bitte is so schlimm daran alles ab zu gucken? Das system von WoW funktioniert doch und solang Mythic gut abguckt kanns doch nur besser werden.(Achtung! solange sie _gut_ abgucken.....hdro failed baaadly)



Sap93 schrieb:


> Nach BETA berichten eher leicht unterhaltsam...



Stimmt. Hatte für nen Moment vergessen das man immer erst auf die Meinungen anderer hören sollte.



Sap93 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch garantieren, dass Warhammer nicht grad der Überrenner sein wird.



Da du das Spiel anscheinend ausgiebig gespielt hast ist auf diese Aussage besonders viel Wert zu legen.

OT: ...werd ich wie n Bekloppter auf der Tastatur rum hämmern und "WAAAAGH" schreien

mfg Schizo und die anderen


----------



## Mordenai (18. Mai 2008)

Sap93 schrieb:


> WAR ist doch se ne kleine, billige WoW Nachahmung, da würd ich mir nicht alzu viel von dem Spiel erhoffen.
> Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf AION-Online Tower of Eternity, das wird mal ein rockiges Spiel, garantiert.
> Aber wie die anderen sehr guten MMORPG's wird es monatliche Kosten mit sich tragen, wahrscheinlich Grund genung für euch, dass ihr bei eurem WAR bleibt xD.
> 
> Ich werde wohl wahrscheinlich von WoW mit meiner Gilde dorthin wechseln. Ich kann euch garantieren, dass Warhammer nicht grad der Überrenner sein wird. Nach BETA berichten eher leicht unterhaltsam...



Mir ist nicht klar, was du mit deinem Post erreichen willst. 

Wer "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning" spielt, tut dies, auf Grund des Spielhintergrundes, des für EAMythic einzigartigen RvR, oder ganz banal, aus Gründen der subjektiven Wahrnehmung von Ästhetik.

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:

*Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten!* ... auch wenn einige Fanboys etwas anderes glauben...


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Emila schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen  ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf  Warhammer und ich bin sehr neugierig wie  das Spielerlebnis sein wird.
> 
> Aber eins ist doch klar ohne den großen Erfolg von WOW  sprich die breite Masse wie  hier von manchen so abfällig gesagt wurde würde es W.A.R nicht geben . Es geht hier um Geld und wenn es das potenzial einer Breiten Masse von Spielern  nicht geben würde  hätte mann sicher kein  Geld für die Entwicklung  von W.A.R ausgegeben.



Ohne den Erfolg von etlichen andren Rollenspielen, hätte es kein WoW gegeben, daran war maßgeblich Mythic mit Dark Age of Camelot beteiligt. Informier dich erstmal bevor du wieder so nen dummen Post aufsetzt. Peinlich wie einige Leute einfach gar keine Ahnung haben, aber direkt mal mit den großen mitreden wollen. Hier reden Kuchen mit Kuchen, da haben Krümel Sendepause.


----------



## Mymythos (18. Mai 2008)

> WAR ist doch se ne kleine, billige WoW Nachahmung, da würd ich mir nicht alzu viel von dem Spiel erhoffen.



Ohje da hat wer Angstum sein lieblings Spiel. Tut mir echt leid für Dich, wenn eines Tages die WoW Server runtergefahren werden, werd ich eine Kerze für Dich anzünden.



> Ich kann euch garantieren, dass Warhammer nicht grad der Überrenner sein wird. Nach BETA berichten eher leicht unterhaltsam...



Quelle ? ansonsten nicht mehr als eine haltlose Behauptung. Ich war auf der RPC, habs gesehen und hab einen andern Eindruck.

Allerdings befürchte ich, da ich eher ein PVE Spieler bin das der Content etwas eintönig werden könnte. Ich meine fast jeder PvE Bosskampf ist anders. (sicherlich Parallelen gibts) Nun wird der eingefleischte PvEler sagen das ist jeder PvE kampf auch, ist auch richtig aber letztendlich ist es kein "Boss" Kampf. 

Ich freue mich sehr auf WAR, po liegt hier und ich denk das WAR wie schon gesagt das potential hat um die "breite Masse" anzusprechen. Ich hoffe lediglich das mit weiteren Addon's mehr PvE Content kommt, zuzätzlich. Entweder als "stand-alone" PvE also seperate Boss Dungeons oder als  "integrierte" soll heissen, wenn die gegnerische Fraktion irgendwie "xy" erfüllt hat greift nen Npc Drache eine gegnerische Stadt an, der dann "geraidet" werden muss. Naja mal schauen wie es auch weitergeht WAR wird klasse.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2008)

...aktivier ich für den einen tag nochmal meinen wow-acc und versuch bei so vielen leuten wie möglich auf der ignore-liste zu landen damit ich mich mit nem großen knall verabschiede und dann "WAR IS EVERYWHERE!"


----------



## Jodu (18. Mai 2008)

@sap93

du denkst wohl WoW hätte das system wie das spiel letztendlich ist selber erfunden? noch so einer der von WoW total geblendet ist.

ich habe mir das gesamte thema hier jetzt mal durchgelesen und hoffe auch das es eine gute comm. wird aber solche leute regen mich schon wieder ziemlich auf. Es ist noch BETA-status. an seinem namen erkennt(sap 93 <--vllt 15jahre alt) man schon das er wohl kaum in der Beta ist denn wie bekannt ist, muss man 18 sein um da rein zu kommen, also hört bitte auf so ein scheiß zu labern...

jetzt zum topic..

1.installiern
2.meinen goblin schamanen erstellen
3. Laut "Waaaaaaaaagh!" schreien und mich unter die anderen geschätzten    5000 grünhäute werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2008)

Hey, lasst ihn doch in seiner Traumwelt leben, solang er nicht anfängt WAR zu spielen ist doch alles prima :>


----------



## Talacos (18. Mai 2008)

Ich werde WoW an den Nagel hängen, und dann mal sehn, was der Ritter des Sonnenordens so kann, und wenn ich ihn nich gut finde, spiel ich halt nen Ingenieur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich dann mal keine lust auf WAR hab mal ich meine Zwergenarmee weiter an.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich werd den Client installieren,
meinen Headstart genießen,
meinen Char leveln und damit die Tier 1 Zone erkunden,
und mit meinen Freunden spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (18. Mai 2008)

...werde ich wie bescheuert eine Gilde suchen da ich das bisher total vernachlässigt habe.


----------



## Emila (18. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ohne den Erfolg von etlichen andren Rollenspielen, hätte es kein WoW gegeben, daran war maßgeblich Mythic mit Dark Age of Camelot beteiligt. Informier dich erstmal bevor du wieder so nen dummen Post aufsetzt. Peinlich wie einige Leute einfach gar keine Ahnung haben, aber direkt mal mit den großen mitreden wollen. Hier reden Kuchen mit Kuchen, da haben Krümel Sendepause.




LOL jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben . Nun das es um Geld geht und das es auch den Entwicklern von W.A.R  um die breite Masse von Spielern geht dem hast du ja nicht widersprochen. Eigentlich will ich damit nur sagen 
 das mann sich gegenseitig Respektieren sollte egal was man für ein Spiel spielt

Aber man merkt ja an deinem Post  wie agressiv die meisten sind.

  Ach Ja und selbst wenn ich mich nicht so gut auskenne wie du so hast du mir noch lange  nicht  den Mund zu verbieten.

Na ja ich wünsche uns allen jedenfalls das W.A.R ein super Spiel  wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Emila schrieb:


> LOL jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben . Nun das es um Geld geht und das es auch den Entwicklern von W.A.R  um die breite Masse von Spielern geht dem hast du ja nicht widersprochen. Eigentlich will ich damit nur sagen
> das mann sich gegenseitig Respektieren sollte egal was man für ein Spiel spielt
> 
> Aber man merkt ja an deinem Post  wie agressiv die meisten sind.
> ...



Nö den Mund nicht zu verbieten, mach ihn aber erst auf, wenn du bissl Ahnung hast.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (18. Mai 2008)

.... werde ich mich am Inhalt meiner CE erfreuen und frustriert feststellen das die Community keinen deut besser sein wird als die von WoW ^^


----------



## Cerboz (18. Mai 2008)

... werde ich es installieren und 3 Tage oder so vor den nicht PO Habern mit der Gilde losziehen und richtig im PvP durchheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... werde ich über die lachen, welche jetzt noch voll drauf sind und das Spiel dann mega schei*e finden.
... werde ich mir wahrschenlich erstmal die CE angucken 8)


----------



## .Spawn. (18. Mai 2008)

...werd ich wahrscheinlich erstmal 1-2 monate noch warten und dann werd ich mir nen blackork erstellen, waaaagh spamen und nebenbei zwerge klatschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (18. Mai 2008)

...werde ich das spiel dank vorbestellung schon haben und mit meinem elfen schwermeister schon massig orks erschlagen haben mwahahahahaha

nach 2 jahren horde kommt mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rated (18. Mai 2008)

.... werde ich nach dem Erscheinungstag noch 2 Wochen 
warten und dann mit einen guten Freund das Spiel erkunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Emila schrieb:


> LOL jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben . Nun das es um Geld geht und das es auch den Entwicklern von W.A.R  um die breite Masse von Spielern geht dem hast du ja nicht widersprochen. Eigentlich will ich damit nur sagen
> das mann sich gegenseitig Respektieren sollte egal was man für ein Spiel spielt
> 
> Aber man merkt ja an deinem Post  wie agressiv die meisten sind.
> ...



Sei nicht traurig, Aldaric ist so ziemlich der grösste Flamer des Forums...

Die anderen sind ganz liep!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (18. Mai 2008)

ich werde auf jeden fall erstmal mit meinem spalta spalten gehen, waaaaaagh!!!!!


----------



## alu9card (18. Mai 2008)

Ich werde am Abend gelassen nachheim kommen, Post öffnen, WAAAGH schreien, zum PC rennen und WAR installieren und natürlich meinen WOW acc killen, welchen ich schon seit ca nem Jahr nich mehr benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Freelancer (18. Mai 2008)

werde ich vorbei laufen und mir wotlk kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Moagim (18. Mai 2008)

*Seufz*  Wäre es vielleicht einmal möglich sich aus WAR Threads herauszuhalten wenn man es sowiso nie spielen wird/es schlecht findet/ etc...

Schön wenn dir WoW Spaß macht. Ich habe kein Problem damit, jeder Mensch ist verschieden und hat andere Interessen.

Einen WAR Spieler interessiert aber die Meinung eines WoW Spielers nicht, ihr spielt "euer" Spiel wir spielen "unseres". 
Ich halte genauso wenig von Leuten die im WoW Forum Posts abgeben bezüglich WAR. 
Die Spiele haben getrennte Foren also bleibt bitte im passenden Forum.


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> ...werde ich beten, dass ich in WAR von den ganzen WoW Fanboys verschont bleibe und sich die Community vernünftig entwickelt.




armer Naivling


also starten wirds ja bei mir in (vorsicht isnider) 4,5 wochn mitn WAR beta

ich werd wahrscheinlich eingie klassen udn rassen ausprobieren und schauen wie sichs so entwickjelt..was bereits in der BETa gebraucht wird und ob sich schon rauskristallisieren wird wies so läuft 

dann werd ich final mich für einen char entscheiden , mit ihm paar tage früher beginnen das spiel zu zoggorn (CE pwns) udn ih nschnellstmöglich auf max lvl leveln und dabei schnell die serverbeste gilde suchn und bei 
denen joinen 


da ich vo nausgeh, dass WAR kei nwirklcihen raid pve endcontent besitzt werd ich wohl keinen tank hochlvln weil in pvp ,trotz kollisionsabfrage, ein tank wohl immernoch ignoriert wird.
(anstatt durchlaufen ,lauf ich halt drum rum)


----------



## ramsleier (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn WAR rauskommt....
bin ich froh weil viele kiddies von WoW auf WAR wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry aber das musste ich einfach sagen^^


----------



## ramsleier (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn WAR rauskommt....
bin ich froh weil viele kiddies von WoW auf WAR wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry aber das musste ich einfach sagen^^


----------



## Elessor (18. Mai 2008)

...werd ich vermutlich ewig brauchen, bis ich reinkomm und dann den char erstellt hab...

dann werde ich dunkle rituale auf den boden klatschen und meine feinde bösartig nerven, während ich mich selbst und verbündete heile und verstärke!!!

wer bin ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja tanks werden denk ich in WAR nicht so schlecht sein...als zweiten char überlege ich nen auserkorenen...

ok haut rein!
elessor

ach ja...lasst doch die wowler einfach in ruhe...da steht man drüber...scheiß drauf wenn sie sagen war ist ein abklatsch, denn wir wissen ja das dem nicht so ist und außerdem selbst wenn? wow hat schlechten imbalanceten pvp content und war nicht...deshalb wird war einfach für pvpler interessanter und für pveler weniger interessant, da es weniger pve hat (bossfights in der stadt dann und sonst nur wenig wichtiges...)


----------



## Moagim (18. Mai 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Wenn WAR rauskommt....
> bin ich froh weil viele kiddies von WoW auf WAR wechseln
> 
> 
> ...



....und wieder zu WoW zurück kriechen weil sie Solo ohne Gruppenspiel untergehen. 
Das musste jetzt auch sein.

@ elessor /zealot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drüber steht man zwar, wenn sie WAR flamen. Aber es nervt einfach nur wenn man zwischen jedem zweiten WAR Post einen WoW Spammer hat. Meinung /Meinung /Blödsinn/ Meinung/Blödsinn/Meinung/Meinung Grrrrr.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig, Aldaric ist so ziemlich der grösste Flamer des Forums...
> 
> Die anderen sind ganz liep!
> 
> ...



Du bist ja putzig. Nach etwa 5 Posts im War Forum, denkst du hier das du weißt wer flamet und wer nicht.

Warum gehste net zurück ins WoW Forum?


----------



## Muy87 (18. Mai 2008)

.. bin ich derjenige der die leute auslacht, die sich das game gekauft haben.


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Mai 2008)

Muy87 schrieb:


> .. bin ich derjenige der die leute auslacht, die sich das game gekauft haben.




nich zu laut lachn ,weil sonst beschweren sich nachbarn wieder bei mutti ;D


----------



## skullboy (18. Mai 2008)

werd ichschon am am lvln sein denn bald hol ich mir die pre order collecters edition^^ hehehe


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> nich zu laut lachn ,weil sonst beschweren sich nachbarn wieder bei mutti ;D



made my day..Und an den Quote obendrüber. Tut uns leid das dir Mama kein Geld für Warhammer Online gegeben hat ! :/


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Mai 2008)

skullboy schrieb:


> werd ichschon am am lvln sein denn bald hol ich mir die pre order collecters edition^^ hehehe




WAAAAS willst du tuuun? ..sry aber PO und Ce sidn sogutwie vergriffn..beeil dich mal lieber ;D


----------



## Cerboz (18. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> WAAAAS willst du tuuun? ..sry aber PO und Ce sidn sogutwie vergriffn..beeil dich mal lieber ;D



Naja, auf eBay gibts sicher noch welche. Zu welchem Preis ist ja nicht das Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Letztens ein Angebot gesehen: Warhammer Online: AoR Pre Order ohne Collectors edition für nur 79.87€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zuschlagen hehe


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> da ich vo nausgeh, dass WAR kei nwirklcihen raid pve endcontent besitzt werd ich wohl keinen tank hochlvln weil in pvp ,trotz kollisionsabfrage, ein tank wohl immernoch ignoriert wird.
> (anstatt durchlaufen ,lauf ich halt drum rum)



Wenn du ihn stehn lässt, wird seine Gruppe immer weniger Dmg kassieren, und immer immer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bis sie meinen es hackt nen Level 12 Char auf sie ein.


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn stehn lässt, wird seine Gruppe immer weniger Dmg kassieren, und immer immer weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


#


muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen? 


Wenn ich nen Tank links liegen lass ,warum soltle seien Gruppe wneiger DMG kassieren



also ganz ehrlich ,auf offenem feld umrenn ich einfach nen Tank und kloppe aufs "weiche gemüse dahinter" ein.

Bin gespannt wie sich das die gameentwickler gedacht habenb ,die könnn ja nicht immer engstellen einbaun ,wo sich dann 2 Tanks "reinstöpseln"


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> #
> muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen?
> Wenn ich nen Tank links liegen lass ,warum soltle seien Gruppe wneiger DMG kassieren
> also ganz ehrlich ,auf offenem feld umrenn ich einfach nen Tank und kloppe aufs "weiche gemüse dahinter" ein.
> ...



Wenn du Mitglieder einer Gruppe attackierst, in welcher ein, z. B. ein Eisenbrecher ist, und du diesen nicht attackierst, dafür aber seine Gruppenmitglieder, wird er ganz dolle böse, und stärkt seine Gruppe, die immer weniger Schaden kassiert, weil du mit seinen Freunden spielst, statt mit ihm. Und der Eisenbrecher spielt doch so gerne.

Nun verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Kleiner Auszug aus einem Text, der heißt: Als Eisenbrecher spielen:

Sollte er von seinen Gegnern ignoriert werden, wird sein Groll zu einem Problem, das seine Widersacher auf Dauer nicht ignorieren können, denn der Eisenbrecher wird mit dem wachsenden Groll immer stärker darin, seine Verbündeten zu verteidigen. Offensichtlich erstrahlen Eisenbrecher besonders in Gruppen, aber sie können auch alleine ganz akzeptabel kämpfen, solange sie nahe genug an ihre Feinde heran gelangen, um diese mit ihren Äxten und Hämmern zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Moagim (18. Mai 2008)

Weil die Tanks den empfangenen dmg ihrer Gruppe reduzieren, teilweise sogar ziemlich enorm.

Du kannst gerne am Tank vorbeilaufen (wenn er dich läßt), dabei riskierst du halt einfach das du dein "Opfer" einfach nicht tot bekommst weil der Tank den dmg "aus der Ferne" absorbiert.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Mai 2008)

Ganz dumm ist Mythic ja auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hier nochmal ein kleiner Tankauszug,soweit ich verstanden habe:

- Eisenbrecher:
Je länger er lebt, desto weniger Schaden bekommen seine Verbündeten.

- Schwarzork:
Je länger er lebt, desto verwundbarer wird das Ziel gegen Angriffe anderer Spieler.

- Auserkorener:
Er schwächt mit der Zeit seine Feinde,wodurch sie immer mehr Leben verlieren (anscheinend eine Art "Dot-Tank")

- Ritter des Sonnenordens:
So wie es sich anhört,bufft er seine Mitstreiter,solange er lebt. Dadurch hauen diese stärker rein.

- Schwertmeister:
Er macht anscheinend für einen Tank sehr viel Schaden und sowas sollte für unvorsichtige Gegner tödlich sein.

Somit sollte man es sich dreimal überlegen,bevor man sich denkt: "Ach,den Tank lass ich mal stehen,bei WoW konnten die ja nicht mehr als aushalten". WAR wird nunmal ein PvP-Spiel,wo man auch Heiler und Tanks benötigt,weil sonst der größte Schaden ganz schnell verpufft.


----------



## Cerboz (18. Mai 2008)

Hui nette zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich was der blackork so schönes kann, hatte immer nur den Eisenbrecher als Beispiel genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (18. Mai 2008)

mhh ich werde mier erstmal ein paar chars erstellen mier wie schon gepostet mier die startgebiete anschauen und dan mit meinen schwarzork richtig loslegen


----------



## Scark (18. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mich freuen, dass ich mich doch zur CE entschieden hab. Ich hoffe die Server werden nicht allzu überlastet sein. Werd mir wohl auch ne Woche Urlaub gönnen für die Zeit. 

Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass die WAR-Community sich manchmal zumindest halb so gesittet verhalten würde, wie sie sich selbst immer darstellt. Ich kann nämlich nicht viel Unterschied zwischen WoW-Fanboys und WAR-Naivlingen/Euphorikern erkennen.

Es mag hier von WoW-Spielern sicher unangebrachte Statements geben. Man steht aber selbst in keinem besseren Licht da, wenn man persönlich wird. Der Hinweis, dass die WAR-Community viel reifer wäre ist dann nichts als heisse Luft.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es ein gutes Spiel wird, aber sicher wissen kann das niemand. Momentan ist ein "Hype" festzustellen. In aller Regel erfüllt ein gehyptes Produkt nie die Erwartungen. 

In diesem Sinne ... mögen die Flames auf mich darnieder prasseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escarioth (18. Mai 2008)

> Da hat sich aber ein ForU-Fanboy einen schönen Flameaccount gemacht. Und jetzt husch,husch,zurück zu ForU,das nächste rosa Unterhöschen muss doch sicher gefarmt werden.



Keine Ahnung was der Mist bedeuten soll....

Ich Spiele Tabletop....und habe eine ganz und gar KHORNE-gewidmete Armee.
Finde es halt sehr dürftig, wenn nur ein einziger Gott vertreten ist, und dann auch 
nur der "Große Mutator"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Escarioth schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was der Mist bedeuten soll....
> 
> Ich Spiele Tabletop....und habe eine ganz und gar KHORNE-gewidmete Armee.
> Finde es halt sehr dürftig, wenn nur ein einziger Gott vertreten ist, und dann auch
> ...



Lass doch ein wenig Spielraum für Add-Ons.....


----------



## Escarioth (18. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Lass doch ein wenig Spielraum für Add-Ons.....




Wieviele Addons sollen es denn werden ? Allein drei für die anderen Götter und noch welche für die zahlreichen fehlenden Völker ? (damit lässt sich gut Geld verdienen, aber Spaßig ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich sage ja garnicht : WAR ist kacke, weil MMO-XX ist besser....

Ich sage                 : WAR ist schön, aber es fehlen wichtige Teile/Möglichkeiten

P.s.: "Keine Ahnung was der Mist bedeuten soll...." war auf den Post davor bezogen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2008)

Escarioth schrieb:


> Wieviele Addons sollen es denn werden ? Allein drei für die anderen Götter und noch welche für die zahlreichen fehlenden Völker ? (damit lässt sich gut Geld verdienen, aber Spaßig ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nochmal. lediglich die spielbaren klassen sind auf den einen gott begrenzt, vertreten sind die anderen trotzdem


----------



## Eratur (18. Mai 2008)

Escarioth schrieb:


> Wieviele Addons sollen es denn werden ? Allein drei für die anderen Götter und noch welche für die zahlreichen fehlenden Völker ? (damit lässt sich gut Geld verdienen, aber Spaßig ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt schon, aber in der Unvermeidbaren Stadt, hat doch jeder Chaos Gott seinen Bezirk. Stelle man sich mal vor, von jedem gibts dann noch ne eigene Klasse. Dann müssten die anderen Völker, ebenfalls nochmal mehr zur Auswahl kriegen und ich glaube das wär für den Anfang doch zuviel. Obwohl ich zustimmen muss, dass es schade ist. 

@Topic

... Ich werde meinen PO Start genießen und gemeinsam mit der Gilde losrocken. Und gemeinsam mit den anderen Shamanen und Heilern, das Schlachtfeld zu heilen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Escarioth schrieb:


> Wieviele Addons sollen es denn werden ? Allein drei für die anderen Götter und noch welche für die zahlreichen fehlenden Völker ? (damit lässt sich gut Geld verdienen, aber Spaßig ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In DAoC gibts nun nach 6 Jahren, 5 Add-Ons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne die Add-Ons dies nebenher als "Patches" gab. Die kostenlos waren.. z. B. Housing, New Frontiers (ein komplett überarbeitetes RvR Gebiet)


----------



## Khalem (18. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du bist ja putzig. Nach etwa 5 Posts im War Forum, denkst du hier das du weißt wer flamet und wer nicht.
> 
> Warum gehste net zurück ins WoW Forum?



Hmm, das ist sogar mein erster Post, aber ich muss sagen mir is jetzt schon aufgefallen dass du nervst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic :  ... werde ich meinen WoW-Account erstmal freezen, da mir das ewige Ehre gefarme und das PvP System in WoW langsam nerven, dann werd ich erstmal einen Char auf seite der "Ordnung" hochspielen und schauen wie PvP bzw RvR auf lvl 40 ist, und mich dann für WoW oder WAR entscheiden oder gleich beides lassen ^^ Ich freue mich sehr auf WAR, in WoW hat es mit schon immer Spaß gemacht mal eine Stadt oder ein Dorf der Feinde zu raiden, aber leider ging das nie richtig, das in großen Stil zu betreiben wird sicher toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist sogar mein erster Post, aber ich muss sagen mir is jetzt schon aufgefallen dass du nervst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der nächste Troll. Willkommen im WAR Forum.


----------



## Khalem (18. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Der nächste Troll. Willkommen im WAR Forum.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kourin (18. Mai 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Ja das sowieso.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




übrigens nicht übel Deine Mucke, gefällt mir ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoGyM (18. Mai 2008)

Sap93 schrieb:


> WAR ist doch se ne kleine, billige WoW Nachahmung, da würd ich mir nicht alzu viel von dem Spiel erhoffen.
> Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf AION-Online Tower of Eternity, das wird mal ein rockiges Spiel, garantiert.
> Aber wie die anderen sehr guten MMORPG's wird es monatliche Kosten mit sich tragen, wahrscheinlich Grund genung für euch, dass ihr bei eurem WAR bleibt xD.
> 
> Ich werde wohl wahrscheinlich von WoW mit meiner Gilde dorthin wechseln. Ich kann euch garantieren, dass Warhammer nicht grad der Überrenner sein wird. Nach BETA berichten eher leicht unterhaltsam...



"WAR ist doch se ne kleine, billige WoW Nachahmung, da würd ich mir nicht alzu viel von dem Spiel erhoffen."
genau, WoW war das erste mmorpg überhaupt und hat alles erfunden!

"Aber wie die anderen sehr guten MMORPG's wird es monatliche Kosten mit sich tragen, wahrscheinlich Grund genung für euch, dass ihr bei eurem WAR bleibt xD. "
damit hast du dich jetzt selber fertig gemacht. WAR wird monatliche kosten haben und müsste dann nach deiner aussage ein sehr gutes mmorpg sein, traurig wenn man flamet ohne bescheid zu wissen oder?

"Nach BETA berichten eher leicht unterhaltsam..."
davon werde ich mir in der open beta, dank preorder, selber ein bild machen

ich finde es traurig wenn ich sowas lesen muss   aber noch trauriger finde ich, dass er wahrscheinlich nichteinmal bemerken wird, dass meine sehr geehrten kolegen und ich ihn gerade platt gemacht haben 

@topik: ich werde zocken, zocken, zocken^^

haunse rein, MoGyM


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Was erwartest du von nem 15 Jährigen ?^^


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn W.A.R rauskommt werde ich es installieren und neugierig in die anleitung gucken...
anschließend werde ich eine stunde mir meinen char erstellen...
wobei noch 30 minuten draufkommen weil mir kein name einfällt...
sobald ich die ersten gegner erledige werde ich lachend an die personen denken die noch bis winter auf ihr blödes lichking warten um weitere aufregende 10 lvl zu spielen...
sobald ich das startgebiet verlassen habe werde ich meinen char in ruhe begutachten und überlegen ob es keine warhammerversion von diesen wowmodelview gibt...
vielleicht werde ich auch noch mein mybuffed profil löschen und ein neues erstellen,..mit diesen namen durchs warhammer- forum rennen...naja...

*seufzt*
nur leider dauert es noch bis herbst...
werd morgen mir herr der ringe kaufen und es bis warhammer kommt wahrscheinlich spielen...(auch wenn hdro in eine ganz andere richtung geht)


----------



## Sin (18. Mai 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Wenn W.A.R rauskommt werde ich es installieren und neugierig in die anleitung gucken...



Wer liest denn bitte Anleitungen? Die eignen sich allerhöchstens als Klolektüre wenn der Akku vom Notebook mal wieder streikt ^^


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Mai 2008)

@ Sin

ich guck mir da immer nur die bildchen an damit ich mich beim installieren nicht langweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (18. Mai 2008)

Emila schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen  ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf  Warhammer und ich bin sehr neugierig wie  das Spielerlebnis sein wird.
> 
> Aber eins ist doch klar ohne den großen Erfolg von WOW  sprich die breite Masse wie  hier von manchen so abfällig gesagt wurde würde es W.A.R nicht geben . Es geht hier um Geld und wenn es das potenzial einer Breiten Masse von Spielern  nicht geben würde  hätte mann sicher kein  Geld für die Entwicklung  von W.A.R ausgegeben.



Unwidersprochen ist ganz klar, das WOW den Weg für andere MMORPG´s bereitet hat, da geb ich dir zu 100% recht. Und genau da könnte ein Problem liegen, mir kommt es so vor, daß nicht die Entwickler und Spieler WOW  weiterentwickelt haben, sondern die Marketingabteilung. Nur weil Milliarden Chinesen ein Fahrrad fahren ist das auch nicht das ultimative Fortbewegungsmittel. Aber es ist ein Anfang, und das hat WOW gemacht, einen Hype ausgelöst, kurz stark angefangen (Pre BC) und auch stark nachgelassen (Epicüberfluss, Ruf, PvP Titel weg, Netherdrache für Alle,...). Nur jetzt wird es Zeit, das die Konkurenz in die Gänge kommt und Blizzard auch wieder gefordert wird und sich darauf besinnt, was das Spiel groß gemacht hat, und wenn sie den Schritt schaffen, dann könnte WOW auch wieder einen besseren Ruf bekommen. Warum laufen den Spiele wie UO, EQ1, DAoC schon jahrelang, nicht weil sie 10 Mio. Spieler haben, sondern sicher weil die Spiele etwas haben, was bei WOW weggepatcht wurde. Und genau das hat 

Moagim (Moaqim?) mit diesem Satz sehr schön zusammen gefasst:


> PvPler sind nicht die primäre Zielgruppe von WoW sondern die PvEler. Hier den PvP als Vergleich heranzuziehen ist völlig sinnlos. WoW hat kein sonderlich "hohes" Niveau, darum verkauft es sich ja auch gut an eine breite Masse.
> 
> Hohes Niveau würde bedeuten seinem Grundkonzept treu zu bleiben bzw Inhalte anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, ohne ständig am Grundrezept rumzudoktern.
> Bestest Beispiel Alteractal (Release clap.gif ---> Jetzt cry.gif ) von den ganzen Änderungen im PvP System und der Storyumdichtung ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## wildshadow (18. Mai 2008)

@Sempai02 tank zusammenfassung
was ich hier habe sind nur vermutungen und vllt bring ich ein bischen licht in die klassen, wenn das nicht schon jemand getan hat oder es sich schon jeder selbst zusammengereimt hat
sry für off-topic, für den langen post und kein geflame pls  (fands nur interessant wegen den klassen....das mit den tanks hab ich noch net gewusst)

imperium-dunkel
sigmarpriester-jünger des khaine (melee)
hexenjäger-hexenkriegerin (von hinten)
feuerzauberer-zauberin(hantieren mit fetten dmg herum und können (beim feuerzauberer nur eine vermutung) sich selbst dmg verpassen)
ritter des sonnenordens-schwarze garde(vllt macht er das was Sempai02 gesagt hat)


Sempai02 schrieb:


> - Ritter des Sonnenordens:
> So wie es sich anhört,bufft er seine Mitstreiter,solange er lebt. Dadurch hauen diese stärker rein.


zwerge-chaos
runenprister-zelot(buffs&dots&d-buffs)
eisenbrecher-auserkorener (feinde machen weniger dmg bei gruppenmitglieder, hab gehört das der auserkorene so nen d-buff für gegner dafür hat vllt hast du das mit dem dot und d-buff falsch verstanden Sempai02 oder er hat beides jeder kann sich irren)
hammerträger-chaosbarbar (längerer kampf --> mehr dmg)
machinist-magus(?)

hochelfen-grünhäute
schwertmeister-schwarzork (dmg im großen stil (beim schwarzork naheliegend das er dmg macht und auch beim schwertmeister) und macht den feind verwundbar)
erzmagier-schamane(range dmg)
schattenkrieger-squigtreiba (kampfsystem anders, hab mal in einem vid einen squigtreiber spieln sehn, auf jedenfall ist das mit dem bogen ein anderes kampfsystem als beim machinisten)
???-spalta(?)

und vllt kann man sich jetzt besser entscheiden was man spielt...


----------



## Shiv0r (19. Mai 2008)

Nun ja, eigentich müsste der schwarze Gardist so änlich wie gefährlich wie der Schwertmeister sein.

http://www.war-wiki.net/wiki/Schwarzer_Gardist

Ist halt leider bis jetzt nichts weiter bekannt.


----------



## Ekkiman (19. Mai 2008)

...werde ich genüsslich die Reaktionen hier im Forum abwarten, da viele feststellen werden, dass auch EA seltsamerweise ein möglichst massenmarktkompatibles Produkt released hat. 
Vermutlich ein WoW in grün mit besserem PVP-Konzept. 

Ich sage nicht das WAR schlecht wird. Auch ich bin in spannender Erwartung der Dinge die da kommen mögen und auch ich habe die Pre-Order geordert. Dennoch wird auch WAR das Rad nicht neu erfinden. 

Auch WAR wird mit keinen komplizierten Regeln aufwarten, es wird mehr als wenig RP geben und die Namen der meisten Schwertmeister werden aus Wortfetzen wie "Death", "Killer", "Blood" und "Damage" zusammengesetzt sein.
Letzten Endes wird es also ein gutes Spiel werden, allerdings im Nachhinein genauso an den entsprechenden Krankheiten leiden, die hier von vielen an WoW kritisiert werden. Ich denke jedenfalls nicht, dass sich das Lategame wesentlich spannendet gestalten wird als in anderen MMORPGs


----------



## nrg (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde es mir in Ruhe bei einem Freund ansehen und dann entscheiden ob ich es spielen werde. Ich habe eher de Befürchtung dass die ganzen WoW Kiddies schlagartig in WAR auftauchen werden, als Deathimbashadowboonroxxorpwner... ihr wisst was ich meine. Vielleicht verschwinden sie wieder wenn sie merken dass man schon ein wenig Spielverständniß brauch um es erfolgreich zu spielen und man nicht den iWinbutton hat.

WoW hat den Vorteil dass es für den breiten Markt gemacht wurde, WAR wird es nicht vom Thron stoßen, höchstens dran wackeln. Es gab so viele Spiele die als WoWkiller gehyped wurden und die meisten waren nur heiße Luft und keiner hatte das Potenzial zum Marktführer. Wir werden sehen ob WAR auch so eine Luftnummer wird, ich hoffe es nicht. Wenn nicht sind nämlich alle WAR is coming Schreier schneller wieder bei WoW als ein Schneeball in der Hölle schmelzen kann.

Tut mir leid wenn ich euer Weltbild nicht teile dass da alles besser wird, aber ich bin Realist und lasse mich von Gametests nicht beeinflussen, ich will mir bei Spielen meine eigene Meinung bilden. Alleine schon das Wort EA verursacht bei mir massive Zweifel und Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Deadwool (19. Mai 2008)

Ich freu mich auf WAR und ich habs auch vorbestellt, aber ich werde meinen WoW Account bestimmt nicht künden. WAR wird für mich das Casual Spiel wenn ich mich in WoW mangels Content mal wieder ein paar Monate langweilen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (19. Mai 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Nun ja, eigentich müsste der schwarze Gardist so änlich wie gefährlich wie der Schwertmeister sein.
> 
> http://www.war-wiki.net/wiki/Schwarzer_Gardist
> 
> Ist halt leider bis jetzt nichts weiter bekannt.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es gibt ein Video in dem Paul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  den Gardisten vorstellt.
Seine Worte:
Im Groben sagt er die Dunkelelfen besitzen Heimlichkeit, Hinterlist und Magie...es fehlt ihnen die rücksichtslose, brutale Gewalt von zB. den Orks. Genau dafür ist der Gardist gedacht.
Die Dunkelelfen haben einfach ihre Gardisten bis zum umfallen gedrillt und dann haben sie ihnen die schlimmsten und tödlichsten Waffen in die Hand gedrückt die sie finden konnten.
Sie sollen alles in mehrere Teile zerhacken, denn dann ist es ganz sicher tot.

Wir kennen ja Pauls Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, jedoch wird der Gardist wohl wirklich der Tank mit dem höchsten dmg Output.
Klingt sehr nach rasendem Choleriker so wie er es darstellt.

@nrg
Hoffentlich stößt WAR WoW nicht vom Thron, irgendwie brüllen das auch nur diejenigen herum die man nicht in WAR sehen will....höchstens als Opfer.
Wie man sieht können MMOs auch nebeneinander existieren. Neulich gabs dazu auch eine Aussagen (glaube von Josh D.) er hätte zwar kein Problem mit 10 Mio Spielern das ist aber nicht ihr erklärtes Ziel. Sie sind mit durchaus wesentlich weniger Spielern bereits im Erfolgs/Gewinn Bereich.
Jeder der glaubt WAR = besseres WoW, fliegt vermutlich sowas von auf die Nase (bildlich gesprochen was den PvP angeht) das ihnen sowiso die Lust dran vergeht (hoffentlich).


----------



## D.o.g.g.i.e. (19. Mai 2008)

geht mein Studium den Bach runter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (19. Mai 2008)

Die meisten hier wollen garkeinen wow killer, mir reicht es wenn es genügend spieler sind, dass das rvr spass macht, das ich auf einem lebendigen server bin auf dem immer was abgeht.


----------



## nrg (19. Mai 2008)

@lod und grimmgork

Richtig, ein Spiel soll Spaß machen und man sollte sich nicht die Laune von irgendwelchen Kiddies verderben lassen. 

Die werden von alleine zu WoW zurückkehren wenn sie merken dass man für PvP nicht nur Epics brauch um zu gewinnen^^

btw gibts auch einen grimmmork?


----------



## Targuss (19. Mai 2008)

...werde ich um 10 von der Klingel geweckt. Ich stehe in Boxershorts auf und mache dem Postboten die Tür auf. Dieser gibt mir Warhammer ich unterschreibe schnell und gehe in mein Zimmer. Dann erstmal gemütlich während der Installation frühstücken und hoffen das die Server nicht gleich down sind. Dann mit meinem frischen Schwarzork in 1 Woche lvl 40 erreichen, und mit meiner neuen Gilde Zwerge überrennen.

Ich hoffe auch das WAR WoW nicht vom Thron stößt, da es sonst genauso enden wird. Ein Spiel, deren Community sonst wo in der Evolutionskette anzusiedeln ist, welches einfach nur noch die Itemjagd fördert, der Spaß steht hier völlig im Hintergrund. Eher ist es die Sucht, die einen immer wieder zum Einloggen bringt.


----------



## Shiv0r (19. Mai 2008)

Naja sogennte Kiddies wirds überall gegen, auch in WAR.

Letztendlich könnte es in WAR zu einer "zweiklassen Gesellschaft" kommen und zwar Spieler die ihre Klasse im Endspiel beherrschen und welche die es nicht tun. 

Es wird dann mit sicherheit auch Leute geben, die dann diesen "Kiddie" Ausdruck wieder auspacken werden, weil es ihnen danach wieder besser geht scheinbar. 

Was ich damit sagen will, mittelerweile scheint es in Mode zu sein, mit diesem Ausdruck um her zu schmeisen. Dabei sind viele nicht wirklich anders als die, die sie "flamen" wollen. Klingt komisch is aber so.^^

Damit muss man halt leben und hoffen, das die zukünftige Gilde möglichst wenig von beiden "sorte Mensch" beinhällt.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2008)

ich bin jetzt schon gespannt wie zum betastart das rennen auf die downloadserver für clients losgeht..hehe


und ja ich denk auch dass die server zum allgemeinenstarttag nicht mehr erreichbar sein werden *fg


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Mai 2008)

Werde ich ...

....hmmm...


...mal überlegen....


.... WoW weiter spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und nehmt bitte alle ÜbaRoxXors und Leets mit zu WAR.


----------



## Targuss (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn die alle zu WAR kommen bin ich gleich wieder weg aus WAR, es sei denn ich finde ne "erwachsene" (damit ist NUR das GEISTIGE Alter gemeint) Gilde die es mir möglich macht den Rest zu ignorieren.


----------



## MoGyM (19. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von nem 15 Jährigen ?^^


Ich bin selber erst 14, aber denke doch, dass ich eher weiß wie  man sich zu benehmen hat als dieser Mitbürger.^^



Targuss schrieb:


> ...ich finde ne "erwachsene" (damit ist NUR das GEISTIGE Alter gemeint) Gilde die es mir möglich macht den Rest zu ignorieren...


Ich finde auch das es genau darauf ankommt. Man muss nicht 18+ sein um "gut genug" für eine Gilde zu sein, die nicht nur aus Boons besteht. Obwohl ich 14 bin hatte bis jetzt auch noch niemand etwas dagegen mit mir zu zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hoffe, dass die Leute die es nicht schaffen ohne K@cKbo.ON-Flames auszukommen von WAR weckbleiben und wir eine sehr gute Comunity bilden können.^^


----------



## Thoraros (19. Mai 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Werde ich ...
> 
> ....hmmm...
> ...mal überlegen....
> ...


Naja, was will man von einem frustum pueri erwarten ..., aber naja, wie schön erwähnt, freuen und den Headstart, wie viele andere, genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (19. Mai 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Werde ich ...
> 
> ....hmmm...
> ...mal überlegen....
> ...




nene die bleiben auch dann bei dem MMO welches sie hervorgebracht hat ^^ 
Diese Art von Leuten braucht ein simples und total einfach Spiel um rumzuroxxorn und da fällt mir spontan nur WOW ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (19. Mai 2008)

...werde ich 2-3 monate warten bis die ersten wirklich tauglichen Praxistests is Pc Spielezeitschriften auftauchen,es nochmal genau unter die Lupe nehmen und dann abwägen ob ich es mir kaufen soll oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. Mai 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> ...werde ich 2-3 monate warten bis die ersten wirklich tauglichen Praxistests is Pc Spielezeitschriften auftauchen,es nochmal genau unter die Lupe nehmen und dann abwägen ob ich es mir kaufen soll oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt Leute die das lesen und glauben was ne mistige PC Zeitschrift schreibt? ^^


----------



## Targuss (19. Mai 2008)

"(...) geniales Spieldesign lässt sich eben nicht durch Checklisten ergründen-man muss es fühlen (...)".
-Jörg Langer,Kommentar beim WC3-Test im GameStar 08/2002-


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> "(...) geniales Spieldesign lässt sich eben nicht durch Checklisten ergründen-man muss es fühlen (...)".
> -Jörg Langer,Kommentar beim WC3-Test im GameStar 08/2002-



Hey,das kostet Nutzungsgebühr. 50 €uro an mich und weitere 100 an Jörg Langer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Satz passt aber einfach und stammt aus der guten,alten GS-Zeit.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Hey,das kostet Nutzungsgebühr. 50 €uro an mich und weitere 100 an Jörg Langer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider wird die damalige Gamestar nie wiederkehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (19. Mai 2008)

Wem sagste das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (19. Mai 2008)

Kourin schrieb:


> übrigens nicht übel Deine Mucke, gefällt mir ziemlich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Mai 2008)

Also diese gegenseitige Flamerei von verschiedenen Spielen ist sowas von affig. In der AoC Beta war mir ja schon bewusst, dass ich mir einiges anhören muss, sobald ich mich als WoW Spieler oute. Aber auch Warhammer wurde ja derbe runtergeputzt, als ich meinte dass ich mir das auch mal ansehe. Insofern mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen, dass irgendeine Community großartig reifer oder anders sein wird.

Sei es drum, ich werde mal schauen wie es sich spielt und sicher paralell zu WoW zocken, da es auf Items etc. ja (angeblich) nicht ankommt. Vorausgesetzt meine Bestellung ist pünktlich zu release da. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung welche Seite ich nehme bzw. welche Klasse. Eventuell frage ich eine Münze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (19. Mai 2008)

werd ich jede menge zeit haben und erstmal n grossen urlaub nehmen, da wir im momment bis oktober ein grosses Projekt fertig haben müssen.

Also jede menge zeit WAR zu spielen ;p


----------



## Gismor (19. Mai 2008)

MoGyM schrieb:


> Ich bin selber erst 14, aber denke doch, dass ich eher weiß wie  man sich zu benehmen hat als dieser Mitbürger.^^
> Ich finde auch das es genau darauf ankommt. Man muss nicht 18+ sein um "gut genug" für eine Gilde zu sein, die nicht nur aus Boons besteht. Obwohl ich 14 bin hatte bis jetzt auch noch niemand etwas dagegen mit mir zu zocken.
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt man, selten von jemandem in deiner Altersklasse gelesen, der sich derartig artikulieren kann.


zu mir: es wird wie als wow rauskam, alle rl freunde sind auf dem teamspeak, und wir sehen uns höchstens jedes wochenende abends draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoGyM (19. Mai 2008)

Gismor schrieb:


> Respekt man, selten von jemandem in deiner Altersklasse gelesen, der sich derartig artikulieren kann.



Hättest du etwas dagegen, wenn ich dieses Zitat in meine Signatur stelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es schmeichelt mich sehr. (ich muss aufpassen dass ich jetzt nurnoch so schreibe xD)


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Danke^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




keine angst mir gefällt sie nicht ;D


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> "(...) geniales Spieldesign lässt sich eben nicht durch Checklisten ergründen-man muss es fühlen (...)".
> -Jörg Langer,Kommentar beim WC3-Test im GameStar 08/2002-



Und wenn Jörg Langer und die anderen "Urgesteine" noch da wären, dann wär das Magazin auch noch beachtenswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[BTW: Schön, dass Mick Schnelle hin und wieder mal was für Buffed schreibt (zumindest war er hier und da mal als freier Mitarbeiter oder Gastautor oder was auch immer erwähnt).]

Im ernst, ich bin selber Abonnement und schon seit '02 mehr oder weniger regelmäßiger Leser gewesen (davor sporadisch). Aber mittlerweile lese ich eigentlich nur noch wenig im Magazin selbst. Am besten am Magazin sind eigentlich die Vollversionen, auch wenn nur alle drei bis vier Ausgaben mal ne Perle dabei ist.

Die Artikel sind mal ganz nett, teilweise aber auch schon etwas ins Lächerliche abgerutscht.

Und ich weiß nicht wem's noch so geht, aber bei der letzten Ausgabe mit dem WAR-Videospecial hatte ich stellenweise das Gefühl, dass sie es bewusst ins Absurde ziehen wollten. Vor allem die Geschichte mit Jeff Hickman: "Achja, der hört sich halt gerne selbst reden..."

Ja klar, wenn er zentrale Features erklärt, die bei einem WoW- oder SC2-Bericht volle zehn Seiten an Wiederholungen im Heft gefüllt hätten... Ich dachte ich werd nicht mehr. Sieht so objektiver Journalismus aus? Da muss ich den Jungs von Buffed mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen, die das wesentlich besser rübergebracht haben. Würde ich von WAR nichts wissen und hätte nur das Video von GS gesehen, dann würde ich jetzt vermutlich auch nur durch Foren trollen und fragen was bei den Chaosgöttern an diesem Spiel dran sein soll.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also diese gegenseitige Flamerei von verschiedenen Spielen ist sowas von affig. In der AoC Beta war mir ja schon bewusst, dass ich mir einiges anhören muss, sobald ich mich als WoW Spieler oute. Aber auch Warhammer wurde ja derbe runtergeputzt, als ich meinte dass ich mir das auch mal ansehe. Insofern mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen, dass irgendeine Community großartig reifer oder anders sein wird.
> 
> Sei es drum, ich werde mal schauen wie es sich spielt und sicher paralell zu WoW zocken, da es auf Items etc. ja (angeblich) nicht ankommt. Vorausgesetzt meine Bestellung ist pünktlich zu release da. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung welche Seite ich nehme bzw. welche Klasse. Eventuell frage ich eine Münze.
> 
> ...



Eine Community ist nur so stark wie ihre schlechtesten Glieder. Und nach WoW kann ich eigentlich, auch wenns komisch klingt, nur allen dazu raten wirklich üble Gestalten ("Ey, isch figg deine Mudda, du HuSo!") ingame möglichst höflich zurechtzuweisen und wenn das nicht hilft das die jeweiligen GMs tun zu lassen.

Je mehr von denen "rausgeekelt" werden, desto besser wird das Klima nach zwei bis drei Jahren sein.


----------



## exec85 (20. Mai 2008)

...werde ich von einem netten Herrn angerufen, welcher mir sagt dass ich das WAR abholen kann ;-)


----------



## Cenaurion (20. Mai 2008)

huhu,

ich muß erlich sagen, am anfang hat mich das thema "war" nicht sonderlich beeindruckt. doch seid beginn des jahres 08, bin ich sehr "wow" müde geworden. alle mainchar´s liegen rum und verstauben.

also ...

... war kaufen -> einloggen -> wenn spielerlebnis zusagt -> ausloggen -> wow-europe.com -> acc.verwaltung -> KÜNDIGEN -> und schnell wieder in war einloggen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Rednoez (20. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> keine angst mir gefällt sie nicht ;D




Fänd ich auch behindert wenns jedem gefallen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja @ Topic weiter pl0x


----------



## Sin (20. Mai 2008)

Cenaurion schrieb:


> .....wow-europe.com -> acc.verwaltung -> KÜNDIGEN -> und schnell wieder in war einloggen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fehler in der Matrix: wow-europe.com -> acc.verwaltung -> pw ändern -> ebay -> Geld bekommen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2008)

@draco
ich hab mich heute doch mal hinreißen lassen die gamestar zu kaufen.... ein fehler
wenn man sich das vid ganz normal anschaut denkt man "hey der redet toll über das spiel"
auf dem zweiten blick erkennt man aber das auch hier wieder alles oberflächlich ist und er das spiel sogar unfairer weise runtermacht. da wird der kern , das rvr , von warhammer so abgestempelt als ob es nur aus szenarien bestehen würde. die pq haben nur eine randbemerkung gefunden und dann diese kommentare wie "kennt man schon aus anderen genre-größen". ich hab mich halb tot geärgert (deswegen konnte ich mir das vid nur einmal genau angucken, ein zweites mal halb tot ärgern ist bestimmt nicht gut^^)

p.s letztens war übrigens einer der gamestar redakteure bei "lenßen und partner" als firmenchef dabei


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Fehler in der Matrix: wow-europe.com -> acc.verwaltung -> pw ändern -> ebay -> Geld bekommen ^^



/signed 

So bekommt man wenigstens das Geld für die WAR-CE wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @draco
> ich hab mich heute doch mal hinreißen lassen die gamestar zu kaufen.... ein fwhler
> wenn man sich das vid ganz normal anschaut denkt man "hey ein der redet toll über das spiel"
> auf dem zweiten blick erkennt man aber das auch hier wieder alles oberflächlich ist und er das spiel sogar unfairer weise runtermacht. da wird der kern , das rvr , von warhammer so abgestempelt als ob es nur aus szenarien bestehen würde. die pq haben nur eine randbemerkung gefunden und dann diese kommentare wie "kennt man schon aus anderen genre-größen". ich hab mich halb tot geärgert (deswegen konnte ich mir das vid nur einmal genau angucken, ein zweites mal halb tot ärgern ist bestimmt nicht gut^^)
> ...



Jo das is echt ne Frechheit. Früher warens objektive Meinungen, heutzutage werden alle MMORPG's die nicht WoW heißen, grundlos niedergemacht, sei es AoC, WAR oder sonst ein Game, alles wird als mittelmaß und als Abgucker hingestellt, dabei wars früher die Gamestar, die sagte das WoW soooo viel aus DAoC und andren Games klaut, heutzutage hat ja WoW alles neu erfunden. Ob die wohl auf der Gehaltsliste von Blizzard Europe stehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Mai 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Dimmu Borgir Lied abdance obwohl ich Hopper bin.(wtf?)



Dimmu Borgir als Hopper sagst du? 
Ich würd dir da eher Bushido empfehlen, er klaut ja gerne von Dimmu Borgir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:

...werde ich in den Laden gehen (!), mein Spiel kaufen, es zuhause installieren, beten das Vista nicht wieder rumspinnt und es einige Monate als Ablenkung zocken, bis sich dann die Freundin hoffentlich wieder beruhigt hat und wieder aus ihrem Stress rausgekommen ist.
Nunja sollte dies der Fall sein (was er einfach sein muss), werde ich WAR weiterhin als Gelegenheitszocker mit etwas Interesse verfolgen. xD

Klar soweit? xD
Naja wia auch immer, ihr lauft mir dennoch besser nicht vor meine Axt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Jo das is echt ne Frechheit. Früher warens objektive Meinungen, heutzutage werden alle MMORPG's die nicht WoW heißen, grundlos niedergemacht, sei es AoC, WAR oder sonst ein Game, alles wird als mittelmaß und als Abgucker hingestellt, dabei wars früher die Gamestar, die sagte das WoW soooo viel aus DAoC und andren Games klaut, heutzutage hat ja WoW alles neu erfunden. Ob die wohl auf der Gehaltsliste von Blizzard Europe stehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damals war's ne komplett andere Besetzung. Ich erinnere mich auch, dass seinerzeit Guild Wars zu Langers Zeiten wesentlich fairere Reviews bekam (nicht zuletzt wegen Petra Schmitz vermute ich, die hat das ja damals abgöttisch geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Und die stehen sicher auf keiner Gehaltsliste, das sind einfach Fanboys, die ein etabliertes Magazin schreiben dürfen. Um was wollen wir wetten, dass WotLK in der "WoWStar" mehr als 92% abräumt? Muss ja ne Steigerung gegenüber Burning Crusade sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Damals war's ne komplett andere Besetzung. Ich erinnere mich auch, dass seinerzeit Guild Wars zu Langers Zeiten wesentlich fairere Reviews bekam (nicht zuletzt wegen Petra Schmitz vermute ich, die hat das ja damals abgöttisch geliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wette das es 95% erreicht.

Bei andren Games würde es heißen: Das gleiche wie beim letzten Add-On, keine Ideen, kein Sinn -> 50% Bewertung... ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich wette das es 95% erreicht.
> 
> Bei andren Games würde es heißen: Das gleiche wie beim letzten Add-On, keine Ideen, kein Sinn -> 50% Bewertung... ^^



Sowas in der Art, nur erweitert um:

- immer noch keine Klassenbalance
- Item-Reset ist zu frustrierend
- Grafik immer noch von vorgestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine, wie objektiv kann ein Magazin sein, dass WoW 9/10 Punkten in der Grafikwertung gibt? Stimmig hin oder her, allein die fehlende Qualität von Texturen und Charakterdetails sollten ein paar deftige Minuspunkte geben. Ich würde der (detailreicheren) Grafik von WAR auch keine 9 Punkte geben.

Und was hör ich auch noch in diesem tollen Video: Grafik zu trist, überall grau, zu düster... Öhhhh... Die Stimmung SOLL vielleicht gedrückt werden? Weil das ganze nicht auf einem amerikanischen Märchenwelt-Comic, sondern auf britischer Dark-Fantasy basiert? Wie kann ein Spiel zu einem Universum wie Warhammer ZU düster sein? Aus der Tabletop-Fangemeinde hör ich im Gegenteil, dass es denen deutlich zu WoW-like und nicht düster genug wäre.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art, nur erweitert um:
> 
> - immer noch keine Klassenbalance
> - Item-Reset ist zu frustrierend
> ...



Jo aber sieh doch mal die Comments was hier manche ablassen.

Die WoW Fanboys flamen über die Grafik von WAR! Dann flamen sie über das Spielprinzip von AoC (da sind Grafikflames ziemlich mies).. Egal was, andre Games sind doof, da kannste machen was de willst.

Ich find die Grafik von WAR genau richtig, wenn die ganzen Effekte noch drin sind, wirds nen sehr stimmiges Spiel. Zu übertrieben Grafik würde eh nichts bringen, da die Leute sie nicht ausnutzen können oder eben mit 3 FPS spielen im Zerg.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moriath (20. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> ...werde ich beten, dass ich in WAR von den ganzen WoW Fanboys verschont bleibe und sich die Community vernünftig entwickelt.



Wegen Leuten wie dir wird sich die Community bestimmt nicht vernünftig entwickeln...


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Moriath schrieb:


> Wegen Leuten wie dir wird sich die Community bestimmt nicht vernünftig entwickeln...



Was für ein sinnvoller Kommentar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe das bald tolle neue infos über WAR kommen, damit die leute wieder über WAR spielinhalte diskutieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das bald tolle neue infos über WAR kommen, damit die leute wieder über WAR spielinhalte diskutieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe auf den Start der OpenBeta nächsten Monat, dann bricht dank der fallenden NDA eine Flut von Infos über uns herien. Und wenn ich selbst dafür sorgen muss!

*PreOrder-Hülle streichel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Mal davon abgesehen halte ich schlechte Berichterstattung durchaus für ein WAR-bezogenes Thema.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf den Start der OpenBeta nächsten Monat, dann bricht dank der fallenden NDA eine Flut von Infos über uns herien. Und wenn ich selbst dafür sorgen muss!
> 
> *PreOrder-Hülle streichel*
> 
> ...



Also jeden morgen wenn ich wach werde, und diese Wärme neben mir spüre. Juhu Freundin is weg, aber die Pre Order Hülle liegt dort wo sie liegen soll, in der mitte zwischen mir und meinem Emotionalen Ballast (genannt Freundin) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (20. Mai 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> ...werd ich in den nächstbesten Elektronikladen rennen,mir das Spiel kaufen,installieren und breit grinsend meinen WoW Acc löschen,während ich zu irgendeinem Dimmu Borgir Lied abdance obwohl ich Hopper bin.(wtf?)
> Your turn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die harte aber grausame Wahrheit: Man kann seinen Account nicht löschen. Du kannst nur entweder deine Charaktere löschen oder aber dich von einem GM bannen lassen... dann haste auch noch bischen Spass, weil du wirklich einfach mal jeden Unsinn den du willst machen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Also jeden morgen wenn ich wach werde, und diese Wärme neben mir spüre. Juhu Freundin is weg, aber die Pre Order Hülle liegt dort wo sie liegen soll, in der mitte zwischen mir und meinem Emotionalen Ballast (genannt Freundin)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*ROFL*

Also das wär ja ein astreiner Signatur-Kandidat, aber ich hab irgendwie Angst dass MEINE Freundin das sehen und missinterpretieren könnte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> Also das wär ja ein astreiner Signatur-Kandidat, aber ich hab irgendwie Angst dass MEINE Freundin das sehen und missinterpretieren könnte!
> 
> ...



Hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (20. Mai 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Dimmu Borgir als Hopper sagst du?
> Ich würd dir da eher Bushido empfehlen, er klaut ja gerne von Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein,da lieber Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Spectrales (20. Mai 2008)

...werde ich mich in meinen Keller schlurfen und WAR installieren.

Aufwärmen wird mich ein lagerfeuer aus Wow-CDs. Das sind so viele! Das brennt locker 2 Stunden!


----------



## D132 (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn W.A.R raus kommt, werde ich mir das Spiel kaufen und während es installiert sämtliche meiner Warhammermodelle auf meinem Tisch aufbauen unzwar genauso, dass sich meine Imperiumsarmee einer Ork und Nurgletiermenschenhorde gegenübersteht(Auch wenn ich dafür einen extra Tisch für meine Tastatur aufstellen müsste, da das so viele Modelle sind und ich ja noch meine ganzen Bücher zum schnell nachschlagen in Griffnähe platzieren muss.


----------



## Stancer (20. Mai 2008)

Übrigens werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder Betakeys verschickt !!!

Mit GS und so bedarf kaum einer kommentierung, die Redakteure sind halt Fanboys über BC hatten sie glaube ich geschrieben : "Das beste Addon für ein MMO aller Zeiten", aja, als ich mir dann anschaute was denn so neues drin war, musste ich feststlellen, dass es gar nichts neues gab !! Daoc, EQ usw. hatte wesentlich umfangreichere Addons mit neuen Klassen und da haben die Addons keine 120&#8364; gekostet !!!

Die Schlechtredner wird man aber eh nicht wegbekommen. Die lieben ihr Spiel so sehr, dass sie sich andere gar nicht erst anschauen und wenn sie es anschauen wird eine Art Checkliste abgefahren auf der steht :
"Sieht aus wie *Lieblingsspiel* : Ja = 10Pkt Nein = -100Pkt
"Spielt sich wie *Lieblingsspiel*: Ja = 10 Pkt Nein = -100Pkt
...
"Entspricht einer 1:1 Kopie von *Lieblingsspiel* : Ja = -1000000 Pkt, weil alles geklaut Nein = -1000000 Pkt, weil deswegen schlechter als *Lieblingsspiel*"

."Verblendet" nennt man sowas glaube ich, aber hey, wenigstens nerven sie uns in WAR nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt, gibt bald wieder Betakeys also fix auf war-europe anmelden, falls ihr das noch nicht gemacht habt!!!


----------



## Grizzla (20. Mai 2008)

... werd ich mir schnell ein Zwerg erstellen und 24/7h am Tag zocken damit ich einer der ersten 40iger oder der erste 40iger aufn server bin xD^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> Also das wär ja ein astreiner Signatur-Kandidat, aber ich hab irgendwie Angst dass MEINE Freundin das sehen und missinterpretieren könnte!
> 
> ...



Trau dich doch und machs in die Sig! Aber ich hab auch eine ganz tolle jetzt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. Mai 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ... werd ich mir schnell ein Zwerg erstellen und 24/7h am Tag zocken damit ich einer der ersten 40iger oder der erste 40iger aufn server bin xD^^




Da wirst du dann viel Spaß haben wenn du deine Taktiken nachfarmen mußt^^

@Aldaric das nennt man auch den Lemmingeffekt...wenn alle von der Klippe hoppsen dann macht er es auch.


----------



## Khalem (20. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Trau dich doch und machs in die Sig! Aber ich hab auch eine ganz tolle jetzt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol deine Sig hat style ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (20. Mai 2008)

> ... werd ich mir schnell ein Zwerg erstellen und 24/7h am Tag zocken damit ich einer der ersten 40iger oder der erste 40iger aufn server bin xD^^



un dann hab ich kein rl mehr....


----------



## Stancer (20. Mai 2008)

Vor allem langweilt er sich dann im T4-RvR, da es alleine oder mit nur einer handvoll Spieler unmöglich ist die Festungen oder gar die Hauptstadt einzunehmen. Dann kann er erst mal 2 Wochen Urlaub machen, bis die anderen Spieler nachgezogen sind um dann endlich RvR betreiben zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vor allem langweilt er sich dann im T4-RvR, da es alleine oder mit nur einer handvoll Spieler unmöglich ist die Festungen oder gar die Hauptstadt einzunehmen. Dann kann er erst mal 2 Wochen Urlaub machen, bis die anderen Spieler nachgezogen sind um dann endlich RvR betreiben zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lass mir Zeit und klopp mich da durch wo ich grad Lust drauf hab, also viel RvR und ab und zu zum aufwärmen paar normale Mobsls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (20. Mai 2008)

Einfach bisschen alles machen: die welt erkunden(vill finde ich ja was verstecktes ^^) , bisschen rvr, den wälzer des wissens auschecken und und und...


----------



## Escarioth (21. Mai 2008)

Ich warte bis der Content um spielbare Khorne Champions erweiter wird, 
ansonsten warte ich auf WH40k und level mir einen World Eater hoch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

Escarioth schrieb:


> Ich warte bis der Content um spielbare Khorne Champions erweiter wird,
> ansonsten warte ich auf WH40k und level mir einen World Eater hoch^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



World Eaters? Pah!

"Emperor's Children, death to his enemies!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht, auch mir fehlt in WAR eine Chaosgottheit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Mai 2008)

Also wirklich "fehlen" wird nur Malal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber bei dem ist es ja logisch warum)


----------



## Schawo1902 (21. Mai 2008)

natürlich absuchten ich weis nur noch nicht genau wann die OpenBeta  anfängt weis das einer wenn ja kann mir das jm. schreiben oder so wäre freundlich 
und natürlich mein komplettes RL vergessen und nie wieder schlafen gehen


----------



## Ghymalen (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn WAR rauskommt..
werde ich mich an den Rechner hocken, das Spiel installieren und mir dabei Gedanken machen wie mein Char aussehen soll (Zwerg / Runenpriester). Nachdem ich den Char erstellt hab werde ich NICHT den gleichen Fehler wie bei WoW machen und ständig neue Chars machen bzw von Horde auf Allianz oder umgekehrt wegen RL-Friends wechseln. 

Ordnung ftw  ;-)


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Mai 2008)

....werde ich es mir wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen, weil:

 1.Ich will nicht für 2 MMORPGs zahlen

 2.Ich will nicht wieder mit einen Character von 0 anfangen, auch wenn ich in WoW geren Twinke, ich habe meinen Main Char noch immer nicht auf Lvl 70 und WotLK macht mich nach den ersten Bildern verdammt heis drauf.

 Und das lustige ist ja anfangs wollte ich WoW wegen der Warhammer Story nicht spielen bis ich WoW bei einen Freund sah, und da ich so auf Dunkelelfen stehe, haben mich die Blutelfen von WoW überzeugt (weil sie den Dunkelelfen doch recht ähnlich sehen..^^) Mittlerweile habe ich die Bücher gelesen einen Dranei Schamanen als Main..^^ und die Orks irgendwie als Lieblingsrasse gewonnen.

 Aber ein weiter Grun warum ich Warhammer nciht kaufen werde ist die Story: Ordnung vs Zerstörung ? r wie auch immer die "bösen" heisen....

 Es gibt in Warhammer Armeebüchern immer expilziete Gruppen oder Armeen mit denen sich bestimmte Armeen verbünden würden... Und manche nicht... Und diese würden in WAR Seite an Seite kämpfen ? 

 Die Hochelfen würden die Zwerge nach den langen Bartkrieg nach Ulthuane lassen, oder gar Menschen ? Nie im Leben. Auch ein Hochelf würde die Zwergenstäde nicht betreten. 

 Orks und Chaos ? Dunkelelfen und chaos ? Okay, kurze Bündnise ja, aber Nagarond liegt an der Chaoswüste, und das Chaos versuchte schon mehrmals das Dunkelelfenreich zu vernichten....

 Und noch dazu starten die Dunkelfen in Ulthuan... Was soll das denn sein ? Okay die Dunkelfen stammen aus Ulthuan, aber das war Jahrunderte früher...

 Dann in WoW gibt es für Q gemeinsame Feinde, was man auch sehr gut für Inis und Raids verwenden kann (Dämonen, Drachenschwärem, andere Trollstämme, Untote, Lich-King, etc... ). Feinde der Horde und der Allianz. Bei WAR fehlt mir genau dieser Punkt. Was soll man Raiden ? 

 Und Zwerge mit irgendwelchen Dampfmaschienn als Mount ? Was soll den der Schwachsinn.... Nur Machinisten fliegen Gyrokopter... Das sind Dinge die mich an WAR stören, die ganzte Warhammer Story wird in den Grund und Boden gestampft, und sich irgendwie zurechtgelegt... Das ist eigentlich nimmer Warhammer....

 Was ich noch glaube zum Problem werden könnte ist: Die so gebrisene Kollisionabfrage. Okay zweifelso, bin ich überzeugt gibt sie neue Möglichkeiten, doch wenn eine Hauptstadt so voll wie in WoW wird, stösst du nur noch gegen andere Mitspieler... Oder was machst du wenn ein Spieler die fechheit besitzt sich genau in einen Türpfosten stellt, afk geht oder nciht weggeht, und dann verhindert, das du da reinkannt....

 Wenn das bei einen wichtigen Ort passiert ? Was machst du dann ? Denn mit der Masse der Spieler kommen auch solche Leute...

 Aber ich glaube auch, dass es neue Elemente ins spiel bringen wird, die ganz sicher ihren Reiz haben werden, doch ich denke das es einfach anders ist als das WoW-PvP. Und ich mag WoW-PvP dass man das fast nur ins Battlegrounds und Arena machen kann, das hat schon so seinen Reiz.

 Auch bei gegnerischen Mobs, kann durch das durch andere Leute durchlaufen den DD helfen, denn Mob zu attackieren ohne, dass ihn der Tank im Weg steht... Das fürchte ich wird in WAR kommen...

 Dann das oben RvR. Das Eroberns der Städe: Was ist wen WAR schon 5 Monate on ist, ich kaufe es mir erstelle einen Lvl 1 Spielr, dann werde ich ja nur noch von den hohen Spielern gegangt. PvP soll doch gleich in den Startgebieten losgehen. Also würde das mal Neueinsteiger abhalten WAR zu kaufen, weil auch dazu habe ich schon befürchtungen.

Und ist die Haupstadt nahe den Startgebiet ? Für Newbies, muss dass, dann ja sehr böse enden... Zusätzlich, was wenn eine Fraktion auf gewissen Servern stärker ist wie in WoW ? Was dann ? Wird dann ständig die gegnerischen Städte bestzt sein ? 

 Und was ich so an Bildern sah, hat sich WAR im Bewegungsabluaf, glaube ich schon ein wenig an WoW orientirt, aber WAR hat sich von allen MMORPG was genommen was gut ist, und warum nicht so kann man ein sehr gutes Konzept für ein Spiel machen.

 Und man siehe so: Zuerst klaut WoW von Warhammer (Wacracft war ein Wrahmmer Klon), und WAR Online nimmt sich auch was von WoW. Ausgleichente Gerichtigkeit.

 Reizen würde es mich schon mal als NBachtgoblins: Schamane, oder Squigtreiber rumzulaufen, oder als Sigmar-Preisterin, oder eine/n Hexenjäger/in zu spielen.

 Oder eine Dunkelelefin Hexenkriegerinen (obwohl ich glaub sie ist zu sehr am Schurken angelehtn, und ich hasse Schurken).

 Am meisten schreckt mich das zahlen für 2 MMORPG ab, und WoW gibt es schon seit 2004, und ist schon ziemlich Komplex. Ich glaube Warhammer wird gut werden, mehr auf RvR/PvP angelegt, und es wird einfach: ANDERS sein.

 Ob es besser wird, das kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Aber Noobs, und Kiddies wird es in WAR und WoW geben. Und vielleicht kommen ja solche Feinschaften in Schulen wie damals bei den Konsolen Nintendo vs Sega Anhängern...^^

 Ich stehe WAR mal sehr kritisch entgegen, und das die WAR Welt nichts mit der eigentlichen Warhammer Story zu tun hat schreckt mich als früher Table-Top Spieler sehr ab...


----------



## Moagim (21. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich weiß man bei deinem Post gar nicht wo man anfangen soll zu korrigieren, bzw die passenden Informationen herauszusuchen und es näher zu erklären, aber der Punkt



TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dann in WoW gibt es für Q gemeinsame Feinde, was man auch sehr gut für Inis und Raids verwenden kann (Dämonen, Drachenschwärem, andere Trollstämme, Untote, Lich-King, etc... ). Feinde der Horde und der Allianz. Bei WAR fehlt mir genau dieser Punkt. Was soll man Raiden ?



bereitet einem fast körperliche Schmerzen.....was soll man Raiden...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einerseits stört dich die "Vernichtung der Story" andererseits willst du "gemeinsame" Feinde.

Das WAR kein Spiel für PVE Raids ist ist schon seit dem Start der Entwicklung klar, und RAIDEN ist kein Begriff der nur dem PVE zuzuordnen ist. Ein Raid ist per Definition eine Schlachtgruppe/Überfallgruppe.
Im PvP ist der Begriff RAID eigentlich eher zutreffend.


----------



## D132 (21. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dann das oben RvR. Das Eroberns der Städe: Was ist wen WAR schon 5 Monate on ist, ich kaufe es mir erstelle einen Lvl 1 Spielr, dann werde ich ja nur noch von den hohen Spielern gegangt. PvP soll doch gleich in den Startgebieten losgehen. Also würde das mal Neueinsteiger abhalten WAR zu kaufen, weil auch dazu habe ich schon befürchtungen.



Als aller Erstes sei dir schonmal gratuliert, dass du nicht wie die meisten Leute einen direkten Flame raushaust, sondern versuchst es zu begründen. Immerhin ein Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"ABER" was ich dir vorwerfen möchte, ist, dass du nahezu keine Informationen über das Spiel hast, denn es gibt bereits auf viele deiner Argumente schon Lösungen. Wie zum Beispiel das von dir angeschriebene Problem mit dem PvP.
Das Problem soll wie folgt gelöst werden: Es gibt vier Tiergebiete mit einzelnen PvP-Zonen. Wenn ein Charakater eine PvP-Zone in einem Gebiet besucht für das er zu hochstufig ist, wird er in ein Terrorhuhn verwandelt und macht mit jedem Schlag nur noch 1 Schadenspunkt und kann im Gegenzug auch mit einem Schlag getötet werden, damit er niemanden gangt. Aber wenn ein Lowlevelchar in ein highend PvP-Gebiet geht, ist er der Gnade seiner Feinde überlassen. 
Und die Haupstädte sind nicht schon im Anfangsgebiet, sondern im letzten, aber man darf sie schon mit lvl 7 besuchen, da ab lvl 7 bereits die ersten Aufgaben dort warten. Natürlich kann man auch früher hin, aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen. Und bitte informiere dich erst über W.A.R und danach überlege nochmal:" Stimmt meine  Meinung mit den gegebenen Informationen überein, oder wiederspreche ich Fakten, die bereits von Spieleentwicklerseiten belegt wurden."
Und "ja", einiges stimmt mit der Warhammerwelt nicht 100% überein, aber wenn wie du es sagst kein Warhammer mehr ist, warum hat GW die Lizenz noch immer nicht entzogen? Ich sag es dir, es ist ihre Welt und sie befinden was richtig ist oder falsch und nicht du ...
Edit: Und es macht mich traurig, dass du als angeblicher Warhammertabletopfan so schlecht über dein angeblich so gemochtes Fantasyuniversum herziest ..... aber warscheinlich steckt hinter dir einfach nicht mehr als ein kleiner Fanboy von World of Warcraft =(


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (21. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Was ich noch glaube zum Problem werden könnte ist: Die so gebrisene Kollisionabfrage. Okay zweifelso, bin ich überzeugt gibt sie neue Möglichkeiten, doch wenn eine Hauptstadt so voll wie in WoW wird, stösst du nur noch gegen andere Mitspieler... Oder was machst du wenn ein Spieler die fechheit besitzt sich genau in einen Türpfosten stellt, afk geht oder nciht weggeht, und dann verhindert, das du da reinkannt....
> 
> Wenn das bei einen wichtigen Ort passiert ? Was machst du dann ? Denn mit der Masse der Spieler kommen auch solche Leute...



Auch in diesem Fall sind Leute im Vorteil, die sich informieren bevor sie Thesen dieser Art aufstellen. Die Kollisionsabfrage betrifft nur die PvP-Gegner, nicht die Mitspieler der eigenen Fraktion. Das heißt du könntest dich problemlos in einer Hauptstadt fortbewegen, ohne andere Mitspieler dabei anzustoßen. Diese Kollisionsabfrage tritt nur in Kraft, wenn du gegen andere Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion kämpfst, wie zum Beispiel im offenen RvR oder in einem der Szenarien.






TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dann das oben RvR. Das Eroberns der Städe: Was ist wen WAR schon 5 Monate on ist, ich kaufe es mir erstelle einen Lvl 1 Spielr, dann werde ich ja nur noch von den hohen Spielern gegangt. PvP soll doch gleich in den Startgebieten losgehen. Also würde das mal Neueinsteiger abhalten WAR zu kaufen, weil auch dazu habe ich schon befürchtungen.
> 
> Und ist die Haupstadt nahe den Startgebiet ? Für Newbies, muss dass, dann ja sehr böse enden... Zusätzlich, was wenn eine Fraktion auf gewissen Servern stärker ist wie in WoW ? Was dann ? Wird dann ständig die gegnerischen Städte bestzt sein ?



Bezüglich des Gankens hat sich D132 ja bereits geäußert. Nun kommen wir zur Chancengleichheit. Aus einem Interview mit Sterntaler konnte man entnehmen, dass sich EA Mythic bereits mit dem Thema ausgiebig auseinandergesetzt haben und sie warscheinlich zu dem Enscthluss kommen der Chancengleicheit mit einigen NPC's zuvorzukommen. Also würde die schwächere Seite im Falle einer Belagerung ihrer Hauptstadt mehr NPC's besitzen, als die stärkere Seite.





TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Und Zwerge mit irgendwelchen Dampfmaschienn als Mount ? Was soll den der Schwachsinn.... Nur Machinisten fliegen Gyrokopter... Das sind Dinge die mich an WAR stören, die ganzte Warhammer Story wird in den Grund und Boden gestampft, und sich irgendwie zurechtgelegt... Das ist eigentlich nimmer Warhammer....



Ein WoW-Spieler spricht von einer Abweichung der Story, dass ich nicht lache. Und so, wie du es darstellst, dass die Welt aus Warhammer Online nichts mehr mit der vom Tabletop, oder den Büchern zu tun hat ist maßlohs übertrieben. Das einzigste, wo etwas in der Story geändert wurde, ist das Zwecksbündnis aus Grünhäuten, Chaos und Dunkelelfen, bzw. Zwergen, Imperium und Hochelfen.
Gegenfrage: Wie kommt es dazu, dass sich die Untoten den primitiven Völkern der Horde angeschloßen haben?-Ebenfalls ein Zwecksbündniss, wie es in WAR der Fall ist.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Mai 2008)

@TheFallenAngel999

Moagim hat genau den "knack" punkt erklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber fast jeder punkt  in dem du die spielmechanik anspricht ist falsch.
Stell dir vor du ist nen zwerg auf einer wiesse.
Rennst loss auf ne zwergen tussi aber läufst durch wie nen geist ....
Aber dahinter steht nen ork, dem du gegen den bauch rennst, der dich dann umarmt um dir seine "zuneigung" zu zeigen.

"Und ist die Haupstadt nahe den Startgebiet ? Für Newbies, muss dass, dann ja sehr böse enden..."

Nö  noch nichts vom RvR gebiet gehört oder vom chaos huhn ?

Ahja das zwergen mount wird wohl eh überarbeitet /neugestalltet.

Hm was bleibt von deinem post? nur die wieder sprüche  in der geschichte.
Aber manche sind nötig im eine  mmo fähige  WARhammer welt zu schaffen.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich lass gerne meine Vermutungen mit Fakten wiederlegen.

 Und ich merke, das jeder, das ich fürchte, überlesen hat, somit machte ich alles geschriebene zu vermutungen.

 Aber ich finde es interessant, das bei der Kollisionabfrage so viele Leute vom Realismus sprachen, aber wenn sie dann in der Haupstadt ausgeschaltet ist, ist dieses Realismus Element ja wieder nicht geben.

 Aber ich muss zugeben, dass da sich die Entwickler einge Gedanken gemacht haben. Es gibt Elemente die dem Gameplay wirklich sehr gut tun. Das mitn Chaos-Huhn ist finde ich auch nee nette Idee, nur wie wird das Storymässig gerechtfertigt ?  Spielmässig sehr gut aber Storymässig finde ich es doof.

 Nur sie haben von vielen Dingen in WoW gelernt, das merkt man schon. Aber das ist halt auch der Vorteil wenn man ein Spiel 4 Jahre nach WoW rausbringt. 

 Und zu der Story gibt es was zu sagen: Es wurde selbst bestätigt, das die Tabel-Top Welt nichts mit der Story vom PC-Spiel zu tun hat. Der Grundstein schon, aber dann geht die Table-Top Welt und die WAR Online Welt ihre eigenen Wege.

 Es fehlen ja wichtige Gebiete und Länder, wie Bretonia, Wald von Loren, wie wollen sie das darstellen ? Und das Waldelfen vielleicht niemals kommen weil sie den Hochelfen zu ähnlich sind habe ich auch schon mal wo gelesen. 

 Und ich finde für Instanzen fehlt mir in WAR der gemeinsame Feind der beden Fraktionen, so eine unabhängige böse Fraktion. Auf das ist die Warhammer Welt nicht aufgebaut. 

Ich finde das da WoW auch gut auf sowas ausgelegt ist, es ist eindeutig eine Rollenspiel Spiel Welt, und Warhammer finde ihc persönlich mehr eine Welt für epische Schlachten zwischen den Völker einer Fantasy Welt.

 Es ist nicht so dass ich Warhammer verteufle, aber ich stehe, dem Spiel solange ich es nciht sehe kritisch entgegen, und irgendwie wäre es eine Ironie de Schicksal, wenn sie alles besser machen wollen als in WoW und doch es dann nicht schaffen.

 Was ich an WAR nicht mag ist dieses unbeingt besser machen wollen und WoW die Spiler weg nehmen wollen. Ich möchte weiter WoW spielen können weil das für mich nee Rollenspiel Welt ist, sollen Leute doch WAR spielen wen es ihnen gefällt. Für mich passt auch Warhammer einfach nicht als Rollenspiel. Jedenfalls nicht so wie es da jetzt gestaltet ist. 

Eine online Version von Warhammer Quest, wäre finde ich natürlich, was anderes, das wäre sehr reizvoll.


----------



## Moagim (21. Mai 2008)

Also WAR will nicht Spieler von WoW "klauen" keine Ahung wo du solche Aussagen hernimmst.
Beide Spiele haben andere Zielgruppen, hätten sie die Absicht zu "klauen" müßten sie sich am Konzept von WoW=PVE orientieren.

WoW und Rollenspielwelt? Ich bitte dich, das nun wirklich nicht.
Für jede Art des Rollenspiels müssen grundlegende Regeln fest stehen, einige davon sind Richtlinien für Charaktere und  Storyverlauf der Spielwelt, genauso müssen diese feste Grenzen haben.


WoW beachtet dies in keiner Weise. Jeglicher Charakter wird beim Rollenspiel in alle möglichen Richtungen ausgelegt, des weiteren steht kein Hintergrund für die einzelnen Völker zur Verfügung.....die Gnome wurden sogar völlig neu dazu gedichtet als WoW rauskam.


Die Feindschaft zwischen Horde und Allianz ist praktisch so gut wie nicht mehr existent, wo kam es denn zum offiziellen Friedensabkommen?.....nirgends.
Um es mal mit einem anderen Spiel zu vergleichen......das wäre so als ob sich in Herr der Ringe die Orks und Zwerge/Elfen wunderbar verstehen würden.

Die Story von WoW wurde aufgrund der "Massentauglichkeit" immer weiter angepasst. Sieh dir mal an was aus dem Kampf um das Alteractal geworden ist......weder ist das noch eine Richtige Schlacht, noch hat es mit dem ehemaligen Hintergrund viel zu tun. Den General zu besiegen ist gar nicht mehr nötig....einfach genug "Punkte" machen.
Gut das ist der PvP (soweit man das in WoW noch so nennen kann)
Im PVE siehts doch nicht anders aus....Kel Thas würde sein Leben für Illidan geben und dient ihm eigentlich...und dann kommen solche Entwicklungen.
Blutelfen gab es auch in WC3 bereits, die hätten sich aber nach der damaligen Story niemals mit Allianz oder Horde zusammen getan.....deswegen wurden sie auch gemeinsam mit den Nagaa und den Drenai Gefolgsleute von Illidan
Ok die Drenai waren Diener Illidans....wir brauchen aber noch ein weiteres Allianzvolk...GENAU das sind nicht die ECHTEN Drenai...da gibts noch die GUTEN Drenai...die bauen wir ein......GNADE.


----------



## D132 (21. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ich möchte weiter WoW spielen können weil das für mich nee Rollenspiel Welt ist, sollen Leute doch WAR spielen wen es ihnen gefällt. Für mich passt auch Warhammer einfach nicht als Rollenspiel. Jedenfalls nicht so wie es da jetzt gestaltet ist.



*Sich stark räusper* Ja World of Warcraft war ein Rp Spiel bis ca. eineinhalb Jahre nach Release vielleicht aber heute (?) wissen wir alle was Fakt ist. Mag sein das die Welt von Warcraft auf Rollenspiel ausgelegt ist Aber du solltest bedenken, dass Warhammer  seit 1979 mit seinen Charakteren und dem brutalen schlachten Szenario stärker und besser auf Rp ausgelegt ist (sogar mehr als World of warcraft, denn zu anbegin von warhammer gab es noch die zeit des Pen and Papergames was schon an sich pures Rollenspiel ist.)Das erkannte die junge aufsteigende firmal die heute unter dem Namen Blizzard bekannt ist und versuchte anfänglich mit hilfe von Games Workshop ideen eine eigene welt zu schafen wo aber,  Gw etwas dagegen hatte und gerichtlich verbot, dass Blizzard ihre ideen benutzen durfte. So kam es, dass Blizzard sich viele Aspekte aus War übernahm aber abgeändert um nich gerichtlich belangt zu werden. Und wenn man genau ist, passierte das sogar 2 mal das erste mal bei Warcraft und das zweite mal bei Starcraft denn schon 11 Jahre zuvor gab es diese kleinen Menschen in übertrieben dicken Panzerrüstungen Namens Spacemarine  die gegen andere Rassen im Weltall um ihr Überleben kämpft. Du solltest deinen Punkt in sachen Rp tauglickeit noch einmal gründlich überdenken was das angeht. Ob in war gutes Rp zustande kommt hängt von der Community ab ob sie es hinbekommt. aber an sich bietet Warhammer einfach viel mehr Hintergrund um besser rp zu betreiben als World of Warcraft.
Edit:schade Moagim war etwas schneller =D


----------



## Patso (21. Mai 2008)

... werd ich mich ärgern das es wieder so teuer ist und monatlich kostet
dann werde ich mir das spiel warscheinlich trozdem kaufen mir einen schwarzork erstellen und zwerge wegmoschen xD (sagt mir wen ich was falsch schreib oder so ... ) naja und bis das spiel rauskommt werd ich mich weiter über den extrem schlechten pvp modus in WoW ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffendlich wird WAR n gutes spiel mit ner netten community (oder so ) und ohne Goldspam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dann viel spaß noch 
mfg Patso


----------



## Stancer (21. Mai 2008)

Wollte mal was zu der Kollisionsabfrage klarstellen.

Es wird auf den Core Servern RvR Gebiete geben. Ausserhalb dieser Gebiete ist kein RvR möglich, ausser man aktiviert es (ähnlich dem "PvP Flag" in WoW). Geht man in so ein RvR Gebiet wird der PvP Modus automatisch aktiviert und die Kollisionsabfrage schaltet sich ein.

Die Kollisionsabfrage gilt aber nicht nur für feindliche Spieler, sondern auch für verbündete. D.h. man kann im RvR auch nicht durch Spieler der eigenen Fraktion laufen.

Im PvE ist das allerdings problemlos möglich, wäre ansonsten wohl auch schlecht, da einige Witzbolde dann sicher auf die Idee kämen irgendwelche Dinge zu blockieren.

Und was ist daran so schlimm ein Spiel besser machen zu wollen ? Schau dir mal das erste Command & Conquer an und vergleiche es mal mit World in conflict. Willst du den Machern auch vorwerfen, dass sie WoC unbedingt besser machen wollten als C&C ?

Produke die schlechter sind als bereits existierende verkaufen sich nun mal nicht, das ist überall so. Man kommt nur durch Fortschritt weiter !!! Ausserdem wird dich niemand daran hindern, weiter WoW zu spielen.

Zu den Gebieten : War die Scherbenwelt denn von Anfang an in WoW ? Northend kommt erst beim nächsten Addon, merkste was ? Sollen die Entwickler direkt die riesige Welt einbauen und die Spieler mit einer gigantischen Welt überfordern oder sich doch besser Gebiete für mögliche Addons aufsparen ?

Ausserdem ist der geringste Teil von WAR instanziert. Was in der Gamestar steht ist Müll. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf Open-RvR wie man es aus Daoc kennt. Die instanzierten Schlachtfelder sind wie ein kleiner Snack für zwischendurch, wenn man nicht lange RvR machen will.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Mai 2008)

Es erschüttert mich einfach immer wieder, wie Leute hier Vermutungen anstellen und irgendwas behaupten, ohne mal auf irgendeine Fansite zu gehn, ein paar Infos durchzulesen.

Grausam, diese Welt ist so grausam, warum?!?! WARUM!!!!!???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Nur sie haben von vielen Dingen in WoW gelernt, das merkt man schon. Aber das ist halt auch der Vorteil wenn man ein Spiel 4 Jahre nach WoW rausbringt.


ich bei ja ein ruhiger mensch aber bei solch einer aussage werd ich zum tier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mythic hat mit daoc seine eigenen erfahrungen gesammelt und  das ist älter als wow. solch einen fanboy hab ich lange nicht gesehen.
das einzige was man vielleicht aus wow gelernt hat (aber auch schon aus daoc) sind user freundliche interface(s?). das als geklaut zu betrachten ist in etwa so als wenn Otto Ford ein patent auf den gummireifen erheben würde .


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich bei ja ein ruhiger mensch aber bei solch einer aussage werd ich zum tier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stereo, denk an deinen Blutdruck ^^


----------



## ExoHunter (22. Mai 2008)

...spiele ich weiterhin WoW und AoC.


----------



## Hey-Ray (22. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Also WAR will nicht Spieler von WoW "klauen" keine Ahung wo du solche Aussagen hernimmst.
> Beide Spiele haben andere Zielgruppen, hätten sie die Absicht zu "klauen" müßten sie sich am Konzept von WoW=PVE orientieren.
> 
> WoW und Rollenspielwelt? Ich bitte dich, das nun wirklich nicht.
> ...


Gibs schon Berichte wie gut die Story in WaR eingebaut ist? Wie ist das Feeling im RvR? Wie spielt es sich so?  Denkt man jedes mal"Yeah, das habe ich für meine Fraktion, und nicht für die Rewards!"


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> ...spiele ich weiterhin WoW und AoC.



Dann husch husch, ab in die anderen Foren.


----------



## Moagim (22. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Gibs schon Berichte wie gut die Story in WaR eingebaut ist? Wie ist das Feeling im RvR? Wie spielt es sich so?  Denkt man jedes mal"Yeah, das habe ich für meine Fraktion, und nicht für die Rewards!"



Habe ich das behauptet? Erst einmal überlegen ehe du sinnlos quotest.
Es war nur darauf bezogen das WoW nicht DAS Rollenspiel schlechthin ist.
Wenn du schon mit mir diskutieren willst, solltest du schon erst einmal den Text richtig lesen. Vor allem auf was er sich bezieht. Meine Absicht war ---->NICHT<------ WoW als den Teufel höchstpersönlich darzustellen, lediglich das es sich Storytechnisch furchtbar entwickelt hat. Habe WoW selbst lange und auch gerne gespielt , das ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen.
Auserdem habe ich nicht gesagt: In WAR wird alles perfekt/wunderbar/fehlerlos/genial.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich glaube nicht das RP in WAR sonderlich gut funktioniert, aber das ist wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema.

"Wie gut die Story in WAR eingebaut ist"
Informiere dich bitte erst einmal über die bereits verfügbare Story zu WAR und in wie weit diese lizensrechtlich zwingend ist, ehe du versuchst zu flamen.

"Wie ist das Feeling im RvR?"
Wunderbar du ziehst eine Frage heran, die man derzeit nicht beantworten kann, und versuchst einen Zusammenhang zu Tatsachen zu ziehen die man in WoW bereits sehen kann.

"Wie spielt es sich so"
Es wird sicher eine für MMOs übliche Steuerung haben, wenn du etwas anderes wissen willst, dann schreibe es.

"YEA, das habe ich für meine Fraktion und nicht für die Rewards getan"
Auf die Idee das beides miteinander verbunden ist kommst du nicht?


PS: Ja ich weiß dich stören diese" ewigen WoW-Hasser-Aussagen", allerdings ist es ziemlich verblendet von dir, wenn du das in meinen Post hineininterpretiert hast. Ich erwarte von WAR durchaus nicht das es zum Erlöser für alle wird. Ich spiele ganz einfach nur das was mir mehr gefällt bzw wenn mir etwas keinen Spaß mehr macht höre ich damit auf. (Das ist bei WoW geschehen)


(Wer Sarkasmus findet darf ihn behalten)


----------



## Hühü1 (22. Mai 2008)

Mir kommt es langsam so vor als hätten die ganzen WoW "fanboy´s"  angst das bei WAR release die WoW server halb leer sein werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR hat auch evtl das potential viele WoW spieler wegzulocken.
WAR baut auf PvP auf, das aus Doac übernommen und verbessert wurde.
Man stelle sich vor WAR hätte das das PvP aus WoW geklaut hm^^ auweia

War bietet den spielern einen vollkommen anderen spielspaß als WoW.
Es will garnicht die WoW PvE intanzen raider zu sich locken und versucht es auch nicht... womit den auch? mit einen dungeon pro Tier zone?

Hm und jaa die fanboy´s müssen angst haben das viele spieler von WoW zu anderen mmo´s wechseln wie AoC/WAR.

Das WoW addon BC hat ja zuert echt spaß gemacht aber im endgame hat man gemerkt das es nur verschlimmbessert worden ist.
Mir hat es auf dauer die lust an WoW genommen, mal abarten was die mit den neuen addon den spielern bieten werden.


----------



## Sempai02 (22. Mai 2008)

Könnten die Forenmods langsam mal in den Foren härter durchgreifen. Das ist ja aktuell nicht schön,wie die ganzen WoW-Fanboys durch die Foren von WAR und AoC ziehen und den ganzen Tag ihre Ahnungslosigkeit offenbaren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Liebe WoWler, es gibt doch sicherlich noch irgendwo ein rosa Unterhöschen, dass ihr in 24/7 farmen müsst, um dann das nächste rosa/grün-gestreifte farmen zu dürfen. Also los, haltet euch ran, sonst wird das nichts mehr mit dem Posen bis zum Addon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Könnten die Forenmods langsam mal in den Foren härter durchgreifen. Das ist ja aktuell nicht schön,wie die ganzen WoW-Fanboys durch die Foren von WAR und AoC ziehen und den ganzen Tag ihre Ahnungslosigkeit offenbaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hört sich an wie n Palaset ^^


----------



## wildshadow (22. Mai 2008)

...werd ich vllt weiter AoC zocken weil ich dieses Video gesehn habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=z_jrGre_ttU&...feature=related
ich find dieses kampfsystem echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich davor noch garnicht über AoC informiert

aber ich hoffe natürlich das WAR ca. so ausartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aOAuhuN2mH0


----------



## Stancer (22. Mai 2008)

Mhhh krass, also ich hab ne frühe Beta von AoC gespielt und da war es noch nicht so genial wie in dem Video. Hab die Beta dann auch wieder schnell gelassen und mich wieder WAR gewidmet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mir morgen aber trotzdem AoC kaufen, wird sicher nen guter Zeitvertreib bis zum WAR Release. Ich hoffe AoC gefällt mir nicht zu gut, denn 2 MMO gleichzeitig spielen ist sicher schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja was ich noch loswerden wollte :

Wenn ich mir so manche Kommentare von WoW Fanboys ansehe glaube ich in den Köpfen von diesen Fanboys herrscht wirklich der Glaube, dass alle Spieleentwickler WoW-Hasser sind und Spiele nur entwickeln um WoW zu zerstören. Ja, alle, egal ob Ego-Shooter, Strategie oder Rennspiel. Alle wollen sie nur WoW-Zerstören. Und WoW war ja das UR-SPIEL schlechthin. Vor WoW gab es keine anderen Spiele, das Computerspiel fand mit WoW seine Geburtsstunde und alle anderen Spiele Genres sind einfach entstanden, da die Entwickler anderer Spieleschmieden merkten, dass sie kein MMO programmieren können um WoW zu zerstören, also erfanden sie Genres wie Ego-Shooter !!!

So bekloppt es auch klingt, bei manchen Leuten hier bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die so denken, zumindest zu 80%


----------



## Shintuargar (22. Mai 2008)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass auch genügend AoC und WAR Fanboys in den WoW Forum rumgeistern und ähnlichen Dünnschiss von sich geben.

Jeder hält "sein" Spiel für das Beste. Wie erwähnt, in der AoC-Beta kam kaum ein anderes MMO gut weg. Abgesehen davon ist es im Fall WoW anscheinend Mode dies zu flamen. Soll auch jeder so halten wir er will. Aber das gerade über WAR und Aion hergezogen wurde, obwohl gerade bei letztern kaum einer weiß wie es ist, das hat mich doch sehr überrascht.

@Draco1985



> Eine Community ist nur so stark wie ihre schlechtesten Glieder. Und nach WoW kann ich eigentlich, auch wenns komisch klingt, nur allen dazu raten wirklich üble Gestalten ("Ey, isch figg deine Mudda, du HuSo!") ingame möglichst höflich zurechtzuweisen und wenn das nicht hilft das die jeweiligen GMs tun zu lassen.
> 
> Je mehr von denen "rausgeekelt" werden, desto besser wird das Klima nach zwei bis drei Jahren sein.



Das meinte ich noch nichtmal. Wenn jemand meint "Ey, isch figg deine Mudda, du HuSo!", dann hat sich das sowieso erledigt. Ich meine allerdings das "Flamen auf hohem Niveau". Ob ich mich so wie oben genannt artikuliere oder im Endeffekt das gleiche ausdrücke, nur anders formuliert, macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Dabei spielt auch das Alter keine Rolle, auch mit 30 gibt es noch etliche, die meinen im Internet dürfe man sich Fehtritte leisten. Man wird in allen Spielen einen Querschnitt aller möglichen Charaktere haben, und somit werden auch alle anderen MMO nicht von der Sorte sogenannter "WoW-Kiddys" verschont bleiben.

Und ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich manchmal hier Reaktionen auf Kritik lese, wie z.B. "Geh zurück zu WoW" oder "Hoffe, dass die Kiddys alle bei WoW bleiben", dann haben m.M. einige "WoW Kiddys" schon längst das Spiel gewechselt.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (22. Mai 2008)

....werde ich erstma WoW Beiseite legen (Joa, ich spiele es, und spiele es gerne)
Und mich dann mal WAR Widmen... mir wohl irgndwas mit Spitzen Ohren oder auch mit Grüner haut erstellen...
Mich dann durch die Horden von Neuen Spielern zwängen und versuchen mich in das Spiel einzuwuseln...

Und je nachdem wie sehr es mich überzeugt (Derzeit macht es einen Sehr guten Eindruck auf mich) werde ich entweder WoW Pausieren... oder aber beide spielen, diesmal dann aber wohl Schwerpunkt: WAR

Ich find beide Spiele Klasse... jau sie haben viel Ähnlichkeit... und? Ist doch normal... Kann mir auch 100 RTS Games holen, die sehn sich au Ähnlich ...
Was mich nebenbei Bei einem MMORPG interresiert ist der Hintergrund, die Geschichte, und das Spiel mit anderen Zusammen...

Und wenns mir nicht gefallen sollte.... Mein Gott, deswegen is das Spiel nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> ....werde ich erstma WoW Beiseite legen (Joa, ich spiele es, und spiele es gerne)
> Und mich dann mal WAR Widmen... mir wohl irgndwas mit Spitzen Ohren oder auch mit Grüner haut erstellen...
> Mich dann durch die Horden von Neuen Spielern zwängen und versuchen mich in das Spiel einzuwuseln...
> 
> ...


das nenn ich mal ein gesunde einstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem der letzte satz gefällt mir und bekommt ein dickes /sign^^


----------



## Igi_90 (22. Mai 2008)

ich setz mich hin und lach über die, die das teil kaufen, da sitzen und es ihnen nicht gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> ich setz mich hin und lach über die, die das teil kaufen, da sitzen und es ihnen nicht gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Zahl wird prozentual deutlich kleiner sein, als bei andren Games. Es wird ja auch von vorneherein klar gestellt, auf was das Spiel aus ist.

Bzw. Ich lach über die jenigen, die Wochen nach Start von Leuten erzählt bekommen, wie geil das Game ist, und es nicht von anfang an gespielt haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Mai 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich manchmal hier Reaktionen auf Kritik lese, wie z.B. "Geh zurück zu WoW" oder "Hoffe, dass die Kiddys alle bei WoW bleiben", dann haben m.M. einige "WoW Kiddys" schon längst das Spiel gewechselt.



Was bitte ist an der Hoffnung, dass WoW den von ihm angezogenen intelektuellen Bodensatz bitteschön behalten und nicht an andere Spiele weitergeben möge so verwerflich? Oder siehst du die Masse von (geistigen) Kiddies und Idioten die sich in den 10 Millionen tummeln etwa als gute Mitspieler an?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Leute kommta aufs Thema zurück!!! ... Ich werde mir das Spiel kaufen, nach den von Sin beschriebenen 
 Anfangsschwierigkeiten das Spiel mit meinem ORC SPALTA starten, sobald das geschafft ist erst einmal so laut
 WAAAAAAAAAGHHHHH!! schreien vor Freude, dass meine Großtante vom Stuhl fällt und mein Großonkel die 
 Schrotflinte lädt, weil er denkt die Russen kommen.  dann werden Freudentränen meine Wangen 
 herunterlaufen, Dann mache ich erst einmal einem Moonwalk durch die gesamte Wohnung, bis ich an meinem 
 Altar angekommen bin und dort bete ich zu Gork und Mork um ihnen für ihre Güte zu danken.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Ach ja und mir dann erst einmal den Tital " AU MEIN AUGE " holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

Und mir danach nen Squiq Treiba machen und mich von meinem Viech fressen lassen


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

lol? hast du schon die beta gespielt? das spiel ist zur zeit kein vergleich mit wow. hat paar nette ansätze aber overall ist es totale kacke. Dauernd crashes und die Performance suckt so derbe und content und gameplay => suck balls!


----------



## Salute (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> lol? hast du schon die beta gespielt? das spiel ist zur zeit kein vergleich mit wow. hat paar nette ansätze aber overall ist es totale kacke. Dauernd crashes und die Performance suckt so derbe und content und gameplay => suck balls!




Wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, das Spiel ist in einer Beta und deswegen kein vergleich mit WoW. Scheinbar ist dir nicht bewusst wozu so eine Beta da ist. 

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich aber froh, dass es dir nicht gefällt irgendwie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> lol? hast du schon die beta gespielt? das spiel ist zur zeit kein vergleich mit wow. hat paar nette ansätze aber overall ist es totale kacke. Dauernd crashes und die Performance suckt so derbe und content und gameplay => suck balls!



Lass mich raten... WoW-Fanboy?

Wenn ich dir damit Unrecht tun sollte, dann würde es dir doch sicher nichts ausmachen, deine Kritik etwas zu konkretisieren, "overall totale Kacke" ist schwer zu deuten.

Solltest du dich nicht in der Lage dazu sehen, geh ich mal einfach davon aus, mit dem "Fanboy" Recht gehabt zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

...werde ich genüsslich zuschauen wie die riesengroße hype-seifenblase zerplatzt und garantiert einige der hier so großspurig daherlabernden voller enttäuschung in den mediamarkt rennen um sich wotlk zu kaufen.

freu mich schon drauf mich in 6 monaten selbst zu quoten ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

Das wird nicht passieren. nein ich habe die Beta net angezockt, werde es dieses Wochenende jedoch tun. 
 Ich bin PvP Freak und das PvP in WoW is eine FRECHHEIT! daher werde ich wenn Warhammer auch nur einen 
 Tick besser is auf dieses Spiel umsteigen. und dass du so mit Anglizismen um dich wirfst finde ich ziemlich 
 retardet, alder schwör!


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> ...werde ich genüsslich zuschauen wie die riesengroße hype-seifenblase zerplatzt und garantiert einige der hier so großspurig daherlabernden voller enttäuschung in den mediamarkt rennen um sich wotlk zu kaufen.
> 
> freu mich schon drauf mich in 6 monaten selbst zu quoten ^^



Selbst wenn die "Seifenblase platzt", ich denke nicht dass besonders viele Leute dann zu WotLK greifen werden. Zumindest werd ichs nicht. Gibt genug andere MMOs, die man auch mal ausprobieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> lol? hast du schon die beta gespielt? das spiel ist zur zeit kein vergleich mit wow. hat paar nette ansätze aber overall ist es totale kacke. Dauernd crashes und die Performance suckt so derbe und content und gameplay => suck balls!



Kein Vergleich zu WoW......noch so jemand der ein PVE Spiel mit einem PVP Spiel vergleicht. 
Freut mich sehr wenn es nicht zu vergleichen ist, denn dann muss es ja anders sein. Dein Post ist wirklich ermutigen, er bestätigt uns das wir kein zweites WoW erleben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das Spiel Leuten nicht gefällt die scheinbar nur in der Lage sind Gossensprache zu verwenden ist das auch ein großer Pluspunkt, vielen Dank nochmals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> lol? hast du schon die beta gespielt? das spiel ist zur zeit kein vergleich mit wow. hat paar nette ansätze aber overall ist es totale kacke. Dauernd crashes und die Performance suckt so derbe und content und gameplay => suck balls!



Lol.ROFL. WoW war in der Beta und bei Release ja 100% perfekt und hatte nie Laggs, Abstürze oder Bugs!!!einseinself. WoW hat sogar Wasser und Brot erfunden. ROFL. Gud das mancher est seit 07 spilt und keine Anung had. ROFL.LOL

Das dürfte sinngemäß den Inhalt wiedergeben. Bitte Mods, greift doch mal rigoroser durch in dem Forum und werft Flamer aus den Foren raus. Das ist ja nicht mehr schön, was mittlerweile abläuft.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Der Typ hat zu 99,9% nie ne Beta gespielt, hört auf Hörensagen und hat daheim seinen WoW Schrein... Ignoriert diesen doch einfach, er ist eines Kommentars nicht würdig. Solche Leute lässt man links in der Gosse liegen und lacht drüber und geht weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> ...werde ich genüsslich zuschauen wie die riesengroße hype-seifenblase zerplatzt und garantiert einige der hier so großspurig daherlabernden voller enttäuschung in den mediamarkt rennen um sich wotlk zu kaufen.
> 
> freu mich schon drauf mich in 6 monaten selbst zu quoten ^^



Du meinst so quoten, wie ich mich nach einem Jahr WoW im DAOC-Forum gequotet habe, wo dies selben Leute über WoW geflamt haben, die jetzt über WAR flamen und in ein paar Jahren im WAR-Forum über z.B. StarCraft-Universe flamen? Es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn die Harcorefanboys eines Spiels plötzlich bei einem anderen Spiel genauso verfahren. Wenn es Spaß macht, dann jedem das seine. Irgendwie muss man den langweiligen Arbeitstag ja rumkriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Vor allem find ich es belustigend, wenn diese Flamer kein Deutsch können, siehe meine Signatur, es ist einfach lächerlich. Der behauptet irgendwas von ner Beta, ich glaub ja, der weiß gar net was ne Beta ist. Ob er überhaupt was weiß, dass ist die richtige Frage!


----------



## Salute (27. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> ...werde ich genüsslich zuschauen wie die riesengroße hype-seifenblase zerplatzt und garantiert einige der hier so großspurig daherlabernden voller enttäuschung in den mediamarkt rennen um sich wotlk zu kaufen.
> 
> freu mich schon drauf mich in 6 monaten selbst zu quoten ^^




Lieber kauf ich mir AoC dann, als den gleichen Fehler wie bei TBC zu begehen.^^


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

vorallendingen diese Leute die sagen "ach scheisse alles bei WoW abgekupfert!" NA UND? was meint ihr was 
 Blizz gemacht hat.besser gute Konzepte klauen als neuen Krampf erfinden. und das PvP KANN nur noch besser
 werden, wenn ich mir so Healdudus ansehe die so ganz lässig um Säulen laufen und sich mit einem Hot Tick 
 um die Hälfte hochheilen und ich dann den Geschmack meiner Tastatur kennenlerne(sie schmeckt EKLIG auch 
 ein Grund zu wechseln damit ich da net mehr reinbeissen muss) in diesem Sinne...


----------



## Duskfall334 (27. Mai 2008)

ich werd mir WAR vorbestellen und dann schön auf die post warten um es dann richtig auf zu reissen und in den pc zu stecken :>

that was me turn <3


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> vorallendingen diese Leute die sagen "ach scheisse alles bei WoW abgekupfert!" NA UND? was meint ihr was
> Blizz gemacht hat.besser gute Konzepte klauen als neuen Krampf erfinden. und das PvP KANN nur noch besser
> werden, wenn ich mir so Healdudus ansehe die so ganz lässig um Säulen laufen und sich mit einem Hot Tick
> um die Hälfte hochheilen und ich dann den Geschmack meiner Tastatur kennenlerne(sie schmeckt EKLIG auch
> ein Grund zu wechseln damit ich da net mehr reinbeissen muss) in diesem Sinne...



Wir machen uns net über andre Spiele lustig im WAR-Forum, WAR kupfert nichts ab, sowas ist Quatsch mit Soße, vergleicht mal alte Bilder von MMO's die es schon lange vor WoW gab, mal sehn wer was merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

AoC spiele ich gerade, naja, kann man net viel zu sagen, außer das man jetzt schon merkt, dass keine Langzeitmotivation vorhanden ist, außerdem läufts so gut wie ne Beta Phase... :O

Aber wen juckts. WAR wird mehr als genug Spieler haben, ich mach mir da keine Gedanken. Die Nachfrage ist riesig. Wir wollen die Spieler von WoW gar net, behaltet die, aber nervt uns net in unsrem Forenteil. Danke und Tschüss!

Mit dem letzten Abschnitt, meinte ich nicht dich Don Vito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

habe mich auch nicht beim lesen davor angegriffen gefühlt     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. Mai 2008)

... können alle die sich War zum Release antun meiner herzlichen Anteilnahme gewiss sein.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> ... können alle die sich War zum Release antun meiner herzlichen Anteilnahme gewiss sein.



Merkt ihr net das uns euer Geflame herzlich wenig interessiert? AoC ist auch ne Beta und ist released, wen juckts also?


----------



## Fischbrot (27. Mai 2008)

Hmm... ich glaube eher das Brutus darauf anspielt, dass WAR zu Release doch deftig unspielbar sein wird... war doch bisher bei jedem MMORPG so, da einfach der Ansturm so groß sein wird...
Falls ich es fehl interpretiere, dann natürlich /sign Aldaric87


----------



## Sin (27. Mai 2008)

Fischbrot schrieb:


> Hmm... ich glaube eher das Brutus darauf anspielt, dass WAR zu Release doch deftig unspielbar sein wird... war doch bisher bei jedem MMORPG so, da einfach der Ansturm so groß sein wird...
> Falls ich es fehl interpretiere, dann natürlich /sign Aldaric87



Hmm sicherlich, zum Start gibt es immer Probleme, gerade mit den Loginservern. bzw mit den Registrierungsservern, aber ich finde, dass gehört zum start eines mmorpgs dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. Mai 2008)

Bei War wird es sein wie bei den meisten MMORPG.
Es wird als Baustelle released und Serverprobleme aller Art werden auftreten.
Erst mit der Zeit wird dann die Infrastruktur angepasst und die "rettenden" Patches eingespielt.

Bisher mussten die Erstkäufer bei absolut jedem grosseren MMORPG erstmal leiden, das wird auch bei War nicht anders sein. Mehr sollte mein Statement garnicht ausdrücken


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Bei War wird es sein wie bei den meisten MMORPG.
> Es wird als Baustelle released und Serverprobleme aller Art werden auftreten.
> Erst mit der Zeit wird dann die Infrastruktur angepasst und die "rettenden" Patches eingespielt.
> 
> Bisher mussten die Erstkäufer bei absolut jedem grosseren MMORPG erstmal leiden, das wird auch bei War nicht anders sein. Mehr sollte mein Statement garnicht ausdrücken



AoC befindet sich in meinen Augen in einer Beta-Phase, sie muten den Leuten extrem viel zu. Und die Leute machen ihren Frust natürlich breit. WAR, naja was soll man sagen, es wird NIEMALS nen perfekten Start geben, aber Mythic und GoA wissen, was so nen Ansturm ist, sie kennen anfängliche Probleme. Und man kann nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sagen.

Aber das der Spiel-Inhalt als Baustelle released wird, finde ich ein bissl extrem weit hergeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plasticax (27. Mai 2008)

ich wünsche es WAR das die nicht das selbe erleben wie die bei hellgate london! 

Ich hab noch nier erlebt wie ein spiel innerrhalb von einer Woche SO zusammenbricht...


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zu WoW......noch so jemand der ein PVE Spiel mit einem PVP Spiel vergleicht.
> Freut mich sehr wenn es nicht zu vergleichen ist, denn dann muss es ja anders sein. Dein Post ist wirklich ermutigen, er bestätigt uns das wir kein zweites WoW erleben werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EA hat gesagt, sie wollen mit Warhammer gegen WoW antreten und ein 2. WoW erschaffen. Und ich hab die Beta nun recht intesiv gespielt und das PvP ist in Warhammer sowas von totale scheiße, dass es unglaublich ist. Warhammer ist sowohl als PvP- und als PvE-MMO totaler Schrott.

Hellgate- Hype => Release => Flop
AoConan-Hype => Release => Flop

mit War wird es genauso, wenn sie das Spiel nicht noch komplett umkrempeln.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> EA hat gesagt, sie wollen mit Warhammer gegen WoW antreten und ein 2. WoW erschaffen. Und ich hab die Beta nun recht intesiv gespielt und das PvP ist in Warhammer sowas von totale scheiße, dass es unglaublich ist. Warhammer ist sowohl als PvP- und als PvE-MMO totaler Schrott.
> 
> Hellgate- Hype => Release => Flop
> AoConan-Hype => Release => Flop
> ...



Was du für ne scheiße laberst ist absolut unerträglich. Das kann man net weiter kommentieren, du hast keinen Plan. EA hat sowas nie gesagt...  Boar ne *kopfschüttel*... scheiß Flamekinder gehn mir jetzt echt aufn Keks. Könnt ihr net in eurem Gamebereich bleiben und uns net nerven? Danke und Tschüss!


----------



## Moagim (27. Mai 2008)

*Lach* Da habe ich wohl einen Nerv getroffen.

/Sarkasmus on
Ah wirklich? Das haben sie also gesagt......Hörensagen ist wirklich was wunderbares gelle, man muss nichts beweisen sondern plappert einfach alles nach was einem der Freund erzählt.

EA hat mit dem Inhalt gar nichts zu tun, ein zweites WoW ist gar nicht möglich ohne eine fast vollständige Instanzierung.

Oh du hast also die Beta gespielt? Bravo. 
Tja wenn man erwartet in einer Closed Beta ein fertiges Spiel geliefert zu bekommen und nur "intensiv spielen" will...wirklich Schade was für Leute in eine Closed Beta kommen.
Schonmal auf dem WoW Test Realm gewesen als Alterac raus kam? 1 Server auf dem so gut wie NICHTS funktionierte....trotzdem war das "UR-Alterac" großartig.

Soso Warhammer ist also für ein PVE MMO Schrott. Grandios ein PVP MMO das als PVE MMO versagt. Merkst du eigentlich was du schreibst?^^
Für ein PvP MMO ist es also auch schlecht, oh wie tut mir das aber leid das du Solo zerhackt wirst ...


Du scheinst ja nicht viele PvP Spiele gespielt zu haben......
Bei Hellgate und AoC plapperst du auch nur wieder etwas nach.....woher willst du wissen das AoC ein Flopp wird? Kannst du hellsehen? 
Das Spiel ist gerade mal raus und hat immer noch die Möglichkeit eine treue Anhängerschaft zu bekommen.
/ Sarkasmus off

PS: Weil du es nötig hast die NDA zu brechen, wirst du sowiso nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> EA hat gesagt, sie wollen mit Warhammer gegen WoW antreten und ein 2. WoW erschaffen. Und ich hab die Beta nun recht intesiv gespielt und das PvP ist in Warhammer sowas von totale scheiße, dass es unglaublich ist. Warhammer ist sowohl als PvP- und als PvE-MMO totaler Schrott.




Acht tatsächlich, von so einer Aussage habe ich zwar noch nie gehört, jedoch werde ich mich warscheinlich irren. Du kannst dies doch sicherlich mit eienr Quellenangabe belegen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Ulterior (27. Mai 2008)

... werde ich zum nächsten Computerladen meines Vertrauens fahren, War installieren und dann mit ein paar Freunden losleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. Mai 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> ... werde ich zum nächsten Computerladen meines Vertrauens fahren, War installieren und dann mit ein paar Freunden losleveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehts noch? Du kannst bei dem ganzen geflame doch nicht einfach nen konstruktiven Beitrag zum Topicthema schreiben? so machst du dich ganz schnell unbeliebt hier :-P


----------



## Bawagrog (27. Mai 2008)

Einen Klebestreifen über meine XP Leiste kleben und loszocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loki89 (27. Mai 2008)

PvPler sind nicht die primäre Zielgruppe von WoW sondern die PvEler. Hier den PvP als Vergleich heranzuziehen ist völlig sinnlos. WoW hat kein sonderlich "hohes" Niveau, darum verkauft es sich ja auch gut an eine breite Masse.

Hohes Niveau würde bedeuten seinem Grundkonzept treu zu bleiben bzw Inhalte anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, ohne ständig am Grundrezept rumzudoktern.
Bestest Beispiel Alteractal (Release clap.gif ---> Jetzt cry.gif ) von den ganzen Änderungen im PvP System und der Storyumdichtung ganz zu schweigen.



JO, das is echt die allerbeste WoW zusammenfassung die ich je gelesen hab...
sie sagt genau das im prinzip aus was ich auch über WoW denke.

ich hatte 2 70er chars (melee shami/ MS Krieger) beide pvp!! und beide wurden nach 2 wochen wenn sie auf 70 waren (nach endlosem leveln bei dem von mir gehassten pve prinzip, ich hab das auch nur wegen kumpelz durchgehalten) total langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 

und jetzt zum Thema:

Ich werd ebenfalls erstma urlaub nehmen und dank pre order schnell dem großen massenansturm des releases entkommen!! Natürlich hab ich mir während der beta auch schon ne gilde gesucht und werd schön der Zerstörung ordentlich in den arsch treten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

Jeder intelligente Mensch, der EA kennt, weiß die man die Info findet. EA steckt keine Millionen in WAR um nachher 500k pvpler zu bekommen die 2 Monate spielen und dann cutten.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Jeder intelligente Mensch, der EA kennt, weiß die man die Info findet. EA steckt keine Millionen in WAR um nachher 500k pvpler zu bekommen die 2 Monate spielen und dann cutten.



DIESE INFO!!!! existiert nämlich nicht. Mythic hätte sich auf EA als Publisher nicht eingelassen, wenn diese sich in die Entwicklung einmischen. Und ob es bei 500k PvP'ler bleibt, werden wir ja nach ner Weile nach Release sehen, die haben die Kohle zu hypen. Aber nochmal für dich: Informieren, dann darfst du mit den Großen mitreden ok?


----------



## Moagim (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Jeder intelligente Mensch, der EA kennt, weiß die man die Info findet. EA steckt keine Millionen in WAR um nachher 500k pvpler zu bekommen die 2 Monate spielen und dann cutten.




Herrlich wie du versuchst das Thema zu wechseln..zuerst über WAR heulen sowie einen wirklich furchtbar schlechten und einfallslosen Flame abgeben und nun stürzt du dich auf EA.

Aber Ok....reden wir über deine EA Verallgemeinerung. Natürlich geben sie den Entwicklern nicht aus Nächstenliebe Geld, sie wollen natürlich Spieler binden. Du solltest aber ersteinmal nachdenken, sie werden kein WoW 2 bauen. (Das du diese Aussage erfunden hast, wissen wir. Versuche also bitte nicht dich darauf zu berufen)
Würden sie ein WoW 2 konstruieren hätten sie eine direkte Konkurenz in WoW.....blödsinng so ein Produkt rauszubringen, sie müssen so viel mehr um Kunden ringen. Statt dessen entwerfen sie ein anderes Konzept das  nicht WIE WOW ist, sie sprechen eine andere Zielgruppe an.

Hier habe ich noch eine TOLLE Verallgemeinerung für dich: BLIZZARD ist SCHEIßE. 
Das ist genauso dumm wie deine Behauptung. Leuten gefällt WoW nicht/nicht mehr und sie geben so einen Blödsinn von sich. In der Konsequenz würde das nämlich bedeuten das Warcraft 1 Scheiße ist, Warcraft 2 scheiße ist, Warcraft 3 scheiße ist, Diablo scheiße ist  etc...... merkst du wie lächerlich es ist zu behaupten eine Firma sei IMMER und GENEREL schlecht?


----------



## Zez (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn W.A.R rauskommt...
... werde ich es voller Freude installieren, und dann in Skype mit meinen 4 Freunden gemeinsam die Welt von W_A_R_ erfahren und uns auf das PvP freuen =)


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn W.A.R rauskommt...
> ... werde ich es voller Freude installieren, und dann in Skype mit meinen 4 Freunden gemeinsam die Welt von W_A_R_ erfahren und uns auf das PvP freuen =)



Die Vorfreude lohnt sich =)


----------



## Shalor (27. Mai 2008)

Ach fu hast du nen Key gekriegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (27. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Die Vorfreude lohnt sich =)


Hoffe ich doch - einer meine Freunde ist leidenschaftlicher MtG-Spieler, und in meiner D&D-Runde - er hat noch nie ein MMO gespielt, der andere Freund, auch in der D&D-Runde, spielt atm mit mir WoW - beide kenne ich seit dem Kindergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die anderen 2 kenne ich nur aus WoW, leidentschaftliche PvPler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es kaum erwarten, zusammen die Ordnung ins Chaos zu stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider (oder zum Glück?) haben wir alle 5 keinen Beta key, und die Beta nicht mitverfolgt, sodass wir pure WARnoobs sein werden, und wenn ich auf meien 3 Jahre WoW zurückschaue, waren die Zeiten mit dem 1. Charakter, wo alles neu war, und überall "Boaaah" effekte vorhanden waren, die tollsten Zeiten =)



Sin schrieb:


> Hmm sicherlich, zum Start gibt es immer Probleme, gerade mit den Loginservern. bzw mit den Registrierungsservern, aber ich finde, dass gehört zum start eines mmorpgs dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gemeinsam mit Freunden in TS/Skype zu sitzen, und vor Freude aufschreien, wenn der Login/der Browser ne Seite weiter ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ach fu hast du nen Key gekriegt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* Wie bitte was ? *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (27. Mai 2008)

*hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *hust*

Ich bin süchtig nach nem Spiel das noch nichtmal raus ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das würde mir jetzt zu denken geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> *hust* Wie bitte was ? *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja,immer dieser "desolc ateb"-Husten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab deswegen am Freitag extra freigenommen,um mich nach einem gewissen Download in Ruhe auszukurieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Jaja,immer dieser "desolc ateb"-Husten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo ich kenn diesen desolc ateb husten.. absolut schrecklich.. ich hab mein studium deswegen jetzt aussetzen müssen..ne spaß, hab dieses semester nur keine klausuren ^^ was echt gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn W.A.R rauskommt...
> ... werde ich es voller Freude installieren, und dann in Skype mit meinen 4 Freunden gemeinsam die Welt von W_A_R_ erfahren und uns auf das PvP freuen =)


oha mit skype zu fünft quatschen bei einem wahrscheinlich noch nicht ganz bugfreien spiel mit vielleicht noch etwaigen latenzproblemen?(man siehts zu zeit ja an aoc)?^^ da würd ich doch eher zu ventrilo oder teamspeak raten , da skype ziemlich dicke an der latenz saugt.

p.s. nur für den fall das der erste satz so negativ klang , das war nicht beabsichtigt^^


----------



## Lori. (28. Mai 2008)

Leiht euch nen Beta Key aus und zockt es und DANN sagt nochmal, dass ihr euch Warhammer kauft...


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Leiht euch nen Beta Key aus und zockt es und DANN sagt nochmal, dass ihr euch Warhammer kauft...



Ich werde Warhammer kaufen. Vom inhaltlichen hat es mich bereits überzeugt.


----------



## Moagim (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Leiht euch nen Beta Key aus und zockt es und DANN sagt nochmal, dass ihr euch Warhammer kauft...


Auch noch zu illegalen Handlungen aufrufen^^
Eine Verwarnung reicht dir wohl nicht.

In einer Beta ZOCKEN, du machst dich nur lächerlich.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Wie oft muss man diesen WoW-Hardcorefanboy ohne Ahnung von dem Ablauf einer Beta eigentlich noch melden? Ein wenig langsam, diese Moderatoren.

PS: Ich bin auch bereits jetzt überzeugt von WAR. Mehr als von WoW zu frühen Betazeiten.


----------



## Lori. (28. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ich werde Warhammer kaufen. Vom inhaltlichen hat es mich bereits überzeugt.



Dann würde dich wohl auch Hello-Kitty-Online überzeugen, wenn du solch niedrige Erwartungshaltungen hast.



Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man diesen WoW-Hardcorefanboy ohne Ahnung von dem Ablauf einer Beta eigentlich noch melden? Ein wenig langsam, diese Moderatoren.
> 
> PS: Ich bin auch bereits jetzt überzeugt von WAR. Mehr als von WoW zu frühen Betazeiten.



Da kann ich ja nur lachen, ich hab US Closed gespielt und damals (Anfang 2004) war WoW vom Gameplay her schon besser, als Flophammer es jetzt ist.


----------



## Kronis (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn W.A.R rauskommt werde ich weiter WoW spielen und nebenbei für PvP AoC.


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

@TE > breit grinsend meinen WoW Acc löschen

Was meinst wieviele sich das bei AoC vorgenommen haben und zurück sind?^^
----

Zu Warhammer kann ich nichts sagen, hab mich nicht mit beschäftigt.
Sollte es von den DAOC Machern kommen, werd ich diesmal klugerweise erstmal die Reaktionen
abwarten und egal bei welcher Grafik wohl da einsteigen...DAOC Programmer = RPG PVE ATMOSPÄHRE SKILL!

Etwas als MMORPG bezeichnen, ingame mit Geschichten aufwarten die von Kinderhörspielkassetten hätten
kommen können, kann jeder..gabs schon in Wing Commander XXX ...auf 4 Cds..nur halt komplett und nicht als Beta.


----------



## Moagim (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja nur lachen, ich hab US Closed gespielt und damals (Anfang 2004) war WoW vom Gameplay her schon besser, als Flophammer es jetzt ist.



Herrlich^^ damals gab es in WoW noch gar kein PvP System, weder Ehre noch Ruf bei den BG Fraktionen, noch ein Rangsystem und du vergleichst DIESEN Stand mit WAR einem PvP Spiel. Du entkräftest dich ständig selbst. Herrlich das versüßt einem den Arbeitstag.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2008)

Lori, gib uns doch mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung was denn bei WAR so schlecht ist, ohne halt gegen die NDA zu verstoßen.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Btw Lori du gehst mir extrem auf den Sender. sei froh dass du net War spielen willst bei deiner Aggressivität 
 hätteste keinen Spass dran, da dich eh alle killen würden . und ich bin froh dass du net War spielst weil ich dich
 ganz einfach nicht mag.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Lasst doch diesen armen kleinen Lori in Ruhe...Er hat Angst das seine ganzen kleinen WoW Freudne die auf PvP stehn auf einmal WAR zocken werden, und er dann ganz alleine ins Alteractal muss... Mein Mitleid hat er!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Meins nicht! auf dass seine Tastatur noch tausende Mal mit seinem Kopf kollidiert angesichts eines um die 
 Säule laufenden Resto Druiden!


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < das hab ich eben in loris krankenakte gefunden.
das beweist eindeutig das flamer kein(bzw kleines) hirn haben


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> < das hab ich eben in loris krankenakte gefunden.
> das beweist eindeutig das flamer kein(bzw kleines) hirn haben



Lasst ihn doch links liegen und rumflamen. Einfach jeden Spam melden,irgendwann greifen die Mods schon ein. Und nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Kryos (28. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Dann würde dich wohl auch Hello-Kitty-Online überzeugen, wenn du solch niedrige Erwartungshaltungen hast.
> Da kann ich ja nur lachen, ich hab US Closed gespielt und damals (Anfang 2004) war WoW vom Gameplay her schon besser, als Flophammer es jetzt ist.



Auf dem Kindergartenniveau erwartest Du doch keine ernsthaften Antworten mehr oder?
Die NDA verhindert leider das ich mehr schreibe, aber es gibt genügend Informationen welche Dich widerlegen.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (28. Mai 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> @ Lori
> Acht tatsächlich, von so einer Aussage habe ich zwar noch nie gehört, jedoch werde ich mich warscheinlich irren. Du kannst dies doch sicherlich mit eienr Quellenangabe belegen, nicht wahr?



Ich warte immer noch auf meine Quellenangabe bezüglich der angeblichen Aussage von EA.....




Lori. schrieb:


> Dann würde dich wohl auch Hello-Kitty-Online überzeugen, wenn du solch niedrige Erwartungshaltungen hast.
> Da kann ich ja nur lachen, ich hab US Closed gespielt und damals (Anfang 2004) war WoW vom Gameplay her schon besser, als Flophammer es jetzt ist.



In diesem Fall hilft auch der typische Ratschlag, informieren bevor man postet. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Closed-Beta von World of Warcraft begann, war das Spiel schon in einem weiteren Entwicklungsstand, als Warhammer AoR zu seinem Start der Closed-Beta, daher ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht möglich.


----------



## boblong (28. Mai 2008)

...wird niemand on sein bei war, da Blizzard eine Woche vorher WOTLK auf den Markt gebracht hat und alle ihre  
Chars auf lvl 80 hochspielen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

boblong schrieb:


> ...wird niemand on sein bei war, da Blizzard eine Woche vorher WOTLK auf den Markt gebracht hat und alle ihre
> Chars auf lvl 80 hochspielen.



Ja deswegen sagt Blizzard ja auch das der Release 2008 wohl fast nicht möglich sei, und jetzt erst nen Alpha Test beginnt... Du als WoW-Kid solltest dich doch informiert haben was dein geliebtes Spiel macht? Und es tut mir leid das du zu den stupiden Leuten gehörst die sich immer wieder an ein Spiel binden lassen in dem Blizzard 10 neue Level einfügt und über ein Jahr BC für die Katz war?


Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boblong (28. Mai 2008)

Dafür müßte ja EA erstmal mit Warhammer fertig werden. Sollte das Spiel nicht schon vor über einem Jahr auf dem Markt sein?!? Warhammer wird der größte Reinfall, so wie vanguard damals. Viel Hype nichts dahinter.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn die es letztes Jahr rausgebracht hätten dann wäre es BESCHISSEN geworden da net fertig. Je länger das ganze dauert, desto länger feilen sie an allem und machen das Spiel perfekt. 1 beispiel ma: Twilight Princess
 lange lange verschoben aber DANN  war es nahezu perfekt. vollendetes Gameplay und eine Atmosphäre.... hui


----------



## Salute (28. Mai 2008)

boblong schrieb:


> Dafür müßte ja EA erstmal mit Warhammer fertig werden. Sollte das Spiel nicht schon vor über einem Jahr auf dem Markt sein?!? Warhammer wird der größte Reinfall, so wie vanguard damals. Viel Hype nichts dahinter.




Kann es sein, das du etwas in verwechselst? Das Warhammer was du meinst, hat nichts mit WAR hier zutun und ist schon vor sehr langer Zeit eigenstellt worden.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du etwas in verwechselst? Das Warhammer was du meinst, hat nichts mit WAR hier zutun und ist schon vor sehr langer Zeit eigenstellt worden.



Das wollte ich eben auch schreiben.... aber ich glaub das kapieren diese Flamer niemals.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

boblong schrieb:


> ...wird niemand on sein bei war, da Blizzard eine Woche vorher WOTLK auf den Markt gebracht hat und alle ihre
> Chars auf lvl 80 hochspielen.



Ja,stimmt. Nochmal 10 Level in einer verhunzten Story machen,um danach wieder spannende BGs oder noch spannenderen pseudo Esport zu machen, sowas zieht natürlich mehr als ein neues MMOG mit Fokus auf PvP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Mai 2008)

boblong schrieb:


> Dafür müßte ja EA erstmal mit Warhammer fertig werden. Sollte das Spiel nicht schon vor über einem Jahr auf dem Markt sein?!? Warhammer wird der größte Reinfall, so wie vanguard damals. Viel Hype nichts dahinter.



Mir gibt es zu Denken, dass 67% deiner Beiträge einzig Spam und Flame sind. 

Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für Lori, in denen die Wörter "Scheiße" und "Kacke" eine Schlüsselrolle in seinen Beiträgen einnehmen - und das nicht nur hier in den W.a.r. Foren; man muss nur mal seine restlichen Beiträge ansehen. Vielleicht sollten wir alle mal ein wenig zusammen legen und Lori einen Duden kaufen, damit er sich neue Wörter aneignen kann.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Rechtschreibflames sind auch net sehr einfallsreich aber Lori is wirklich  ne Pfeife. trotzdem kriegst du von mir 
 den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nichts für ungut^^


----------



## Kresse (28. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr gegen Wotlk habt.
Ich meine, da kann man dann wieder toll leveln und tolle lila Items farmen. Ich meine Hallo ?? Die sind lila !! Wenn das nicht geil ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Außerdem wurden tolle neue Features angekündigt, wie zum Beispiel.....zusätzliche Tänze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seien wir mal ehrlich, die Blizzard Mitarbeiter könnten in eine Schachtel kacken und trotzdem würde es jeder kaufen, nur weil Blizzard draufsteht. 
Sicherlich wird WAR nicht perfekt, doch wenn es zu Release RvR ala DAoC bietet, dann bin ich damit vollkommen zufrieden.
Das Spiel wurde außerdem so oft verschoben, da Gebiete und Konzepte teilweise komplett überarbeitet wurden, da Mythic ja EA als Geldspritze bekommen hat. Ein zweites Vanguard wird es auf keinen Fall werden, da habe ich Vertrauen in Mythic.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Rechtschreibflames sind auch net sehr einfallsreich aber Lori is wirklich  ne Pfeife. trotzdem kriegst du von mir
> den hier
> 
> 
> ...



Hat nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun. Er schreibt ja die beiden Wörter immerhin richtig. (hoff ich zumindest)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alu9card (28. Mai 2008)

boblong schrieb:


> Dafür müßte ja EA erstmal mit Warhammer fertig werden. Sollte das Spiel nicht schon vor über einem Jahr auf dem Markt sein?!? Warhammer wird der größte Reinfall, so wie vanguard damals. Viel Hype nichts dahinter.




Na ja, bist n WoW zocker oder, freust dich ja soo sehr auf den Itemrestart, aufs farmen farmen und ämm... farmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne versteh mich nicht falsch, habe AUCH WoW gezockt, so wie die WC Serie, langsam aber sicher nervt mich das ehwige Farmen. habe ca 2 Jahre gespielt uind vor einem Jahr aufgehört, wesshalb? scheiss langweilig das Game, vorallem auf Zeit. Na ja  so wie fast jedes Game...


und du bist im falschen Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir wollen WAR kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht verspotten

zum Topic:
Habe die Ce Vorbestellt, werde desswegen kein stress haben mit dem Einkaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (28. Mai 2008)

Kresse schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was ihr gegen Wotlk habt.
> Ich meine, da kann man dann wieder toll leveln und tolle lila Items farmen. Ich meine Hallo ?? Die sind lila !! Wenn das nicht geil ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
> Außerdem wurden tolle neue Features angekündigt, wie zum Beispiel.....zusätzliche Tänze
> 
> ...




und die flugkämpfe ala starwars mit fetter lasershow nicht vergesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Mai 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> und die flugkämpfe ala starwars mit fetter lasershow nicht vergesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stell ich mir sogar recht unterhaltsam vor; nur würde ich dafür keine 35-40€ zahlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Urgs...mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich bis jetzt noch gar nichts konstruktives zum Thema geschrieben habe; Mist!
Also, wenn W.a.r. rauskommt, werde ich mir die CE beim Gamestop abholen und installieren! Muahahaha!


----------



## Sturmwolf (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn W.A.R rauskommt, sitz ich zu Hause mit einem fetten Grinsen auf dem Gesicht und der Collectors Edition in meinen Händen.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (28. Mai 2008)

Sturmwolf schrieb:


> Wenn W.A.R rauskommt, sitz ich zu Hause mit einem fetten Grinsen auf dem Gesicht und der Collectors Edition in meinen Händen.



Zusätzlich werde ich mir noch eine Pizza bestellen, dann einen Goblin-Schamanen erstellen und so richtig schön durchzocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabaoth (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn WAR rauskommt.... 
werde ich noch in der schulzeit während der ersten pause shcnell zum saturn laufen , mir WAR kaufen , und noch in der 3ten stunde das komplette handbuch verschlingen ....bis ich dann nach schluss dirket in einem affenzahn nach hause radele und nen krampf kriege da die installation bestimmt stunden dauert xDD


----------



## Gothmorg (28. Mai 2008)

...wird Duke Nukem Forever schon lange draußen sein, wenn das so weitergeht wie bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Sabaoth schrieb:


> Wenn WAR rauskommt....
> werde ich noch in der schulzeit während der ersten pause shcnell zum saturn laufen , mir WAR kaufen , und noch in der 3ten stunde das komplette handbuch verschlingen ....bis ich dann nach schluss dirket in einem affenzahn nach hause radele und nen krampf kriege da die installation bestimmt stunden dauert xDD



Muha da liegen die Vorteile von nem Studenten..Ich geh einfach net zur Vorlesung!
Hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst, ist alles abgesichert...wenn WAR kommt werd ich mich 3 Tage kaum bewegen, außer zum essen etc.

Bin am überlegen ne WAR-Release Session zu starten, da viele meiner RL Freunde es spielen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mir aber nochn Kühlschrank orgen und mir ins Zimmer stellen.. fürs Bier natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nahrung wird nur über Fast-Food reingeholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (29. Mai 2008)

Hach wird das lustig, wenn ihr mit Pipi in den Augen hier postet wie kacke Warhammer doch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn WAR da ist werd ich die Schule schmeisse, mit meiner Freundin Schluss machen und 40 Kilo zunehmen damit ich auch bisschen länger leben kann ohne irgendwas essbares  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: ignoriert das kleine kind einfach... IGNORIERT ES!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Hach wird das lustig, wenn ihr mit Pipi in den Augen hier postet wie kacke Warhammer doch ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moment, ich geb dir ne Tasse zum reinweinen, weil du so traurig bist, weil deine ganzen Freunde dich alleine lassen? Armes tuff tuff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Hach wird das lustig, wenn ihr mit Pipi in den Augen hier postet wie kacke Warhammer doch ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast recht, ich werde pipi in den augen haben, aber nicht, weild as spiel schlecht sein wird, sondern voller vorfreude darauf, personen wie dir in war möglichst lange nicht zu begenen.

p.s lori wenn dir warhammer sowas von nicht gefällt, warum flamest du dann im war-forum?naja mir egal, hab ich wenigsten einen über den ich lachen kann


----------



## Seraphimx (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn WAR rauskommt lach ich über all die Idioten die ihr wow account gekündigt haben und dann feststellen das WAR scheisse ist!


----------



## Topanga (29. Mai 2008)

wenn war rauskommt....
...interssiert mich das kein stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molinar (29. Mai 2008)

Auf jedenfall WoW den Rücken zuwenden es ist zu lange gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Seraphimx schrieb:


> Wenn WAR rauskommt lach ich über all die Idioten die ihr wow account gekündigt haben und dann feststellen das WAR scheisse ist!



Ich lach über die Idioten die denken das WoW das beste Spiel aller Zeiten ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (29. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich lach über die Idioten die denken das WoW das beste Spiel aller Zeiten ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jup das kann man ruhig sagen, da WoW ja im Vergleich zu WAR ne Weile draußen ist.^^



Btw: Es gibt andere Wege seinen WoW Acc loszuwerden. Gerade wenn man sich mit Legendärys eingedeckt hat. Einfach nur zu kündigen wäre sowas von töricht^^  Muahahaa


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Jup das kann man ruhig sagen, da WoW ja im Vergleich zu WAR ne Weile draußen ist.^^
> Btw: Es gibt andere Wege seinen WoW Acc loszuwerden. Gerade wenn man sich mit Legendärys eingedeckt hat. Einfach nur zu kündigen wäre sowas von töricht^^  Muahahaa



WoW ist nicht das einzige MMO, mein verblendeter Freund.

Es gibt einige Spiele die WoW in den Schatten stellt.. WoW ist doch nur ein billiges Massenprodukt. Man kanns mit ner Senseo vergleichen, trotzdem ist der Kaffee selbst gebrüht 10 mal besser!

Es ist doch ganz einfach, der der WoW spielen mag, spielt WoW, die die AoC lieber spielen, spielen AoC, die die WAR lieber mögen, spiele WAR.

Nun die Quizfrage: Warum müsst ihr WoW-Fankinder in unsrem Forenbereich rumflamen? 

Hast du darauf ne richtige Antwort?


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Hach wird das lustig, wenn ihr mit Pipi in den Augen hier postet wie kacke Warhammer doch ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott wie enttäuscht du erst von Woltk sein wirst will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (29. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Gott wie enttäuscht du erst von Woltk sein wirst will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach quatsch, für die wird wotlk der hammer mega burner sein weil man geile neue lila items abfarmen kann, jeder mit sonem stylischen todesritter rumrennen kann und vieles mehr was ein spass für die ganze familie ist
(oder jedenfalls für den wow fanboy)


----------



## Draco1985 (29. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Gott wie enttäuscht du erst von Woltk sein wirst will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute die bis jetzt alles von Blizzard geschluckt haben und andere Spiele flamen, weil sie sich selbst einreden müssen dass ihr Liebling WoW immer noch so toll und unschlagbar ist, die werden niemals klug werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (29. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht das einzige MMO, mein verblendeter Freund.
> 
> Es gibt einige Spiele die WoW in den Schatten stellt.. WoW ist doch nur ein billiges Massenprodukt. Man kanns mit ner Senseo vergleichen, trotzdem ist der Kaffee selbst gebrüht 10 mal besser!
> 
> ...




Habe nie behauptet WoW sei ein gutes Spiel, vielleichtt ließt du dir lieber meinen Beitrag noch mal durch.. dann kommts vielleicht.^^


----------



## Elida85 (29. Mai 2008)

...werde ich schon an dem Tag davor mir das Spiel beim Elektronikhandel
meines Vertrauens zurückgelegt haben und mir höchstpersönlich meine Version von
War abholen. Dann mit meinem Stufe 1 Hexenjäger, auf Seiten
der Ordnung und meinen 2 besten Freunden (Rapier & Muskete), auf die Jagd nach Chaosanhängern 
gehen. Für das Imperium, Für Sigmar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (29. Mai 2008)

werde ich ganz in Ruhe zu Hause sitzen und AoC zocken und dabei den Launch auf dem 2ten Monitor verfolgen =)


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht gut, ABER WoW ist 10x besser und langzeitmotivierender als AoC, und von WAR fang ich garnicht an, es ist nicht würdig überhaupt in einem Satz mit WoW genannt zu werden.



Warum geistert diese Null immer noch hier rum? Mods? Wieviel darf der sich noch erlauben? Langsam ist es nicht mehr witzig.

Lori, du bist nicht gut, lass uns doch einfach in ruhe, wenn wir es spielen wollen, spielen wir es..und das du gar keine Ahnung von dem Game hast, merken wir in jedem deiner Sätze...


----------



## Moagim (29. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht gut, ABER WoW ist 10x besser und langzeitmotivierender als AoC, und von WAR fang ich garnicht an, es ist nicht würdig überhaupt in einem Satz mit WoW genannt zu werden.



1. Ach WoW ist also schlecht (nicht gut bedeutet im Deutschen schlecht), erstaunlich sowas von dir zu lesen.
10x besser .......du besitzt also eine Tabelle bzw Skala auf der du das messen kannst? ......erstaunlich

2. langzeitmotivierend.....langzeitmotivierender...am langzeitmotivierendsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Warum nennst du dann WAR mit WoW in einem Satz?


----------



## Taroth (29. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht gut, ABER WoW ist 10x besser und langzeitmotivierender als AoC, und von WAR fang ich garnicht an, es ist nicht würdig überhaupt in einem Satz mit WoW genannt zu werden.



12


----------



## Sturmwolf (29. Mai 2008)

Kann man diesem Lori. nicht einfach den Zugang zum W.A.R Forum sperren? Mein Gott, hier wollen Warhammerfans in Ruhe über ihr Spiel diskutieren und dabei nicht alle 5 Minuten von irgendeinem World of Warcraft Fanboy genervt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

Kill Him!


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Kill Him!



Er ist weg! *Jubel* ! Seine Posts scheinen alle gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Er ist weg! *Jubel* ! Seine Posts scheinen alle gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leider nein. seinen post auf der letzten seite seh ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> leider nein. seinen post auf der letzten seite seh ich noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also seine Posts sind bei mir alle weg, z. B. der den ich um 15:26 gequotet hatte..aber hoffen wir mal, dass wir ihn nicht mehr ertragen müssen... Ich geh ja auch net ins WoW Forum flamen, nur weil ich das Game stupide find.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deshatar (1. Juni 2008)

Ich werde erstmal das ganze installieren ( schon 3 Tage vorher)  und werde dann,wenn ihr alle reinkommt euch schon alle freudig erwarten und euch alle in der Warhammer-Welt begrüßen, mit meinem Erzmagier^^
Naja als nächstes wird ne Gilde gesucht und dann gehts dem Chaos an den Kragen^^
Für den Phönix-König!


----------



## klossbruehe (1. Juni 2008)

Sch1z0phr3n1c schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hatte für nen Moment vergessen das man immer erst auf die Meinungen anderer hören sollte.



Zwar schon etwas her, aber sehr schön=)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich werde hoffen, dass man, wenn man nur die PO hat und sich das Spiel dann noch mal extra holt, die charas von den 3 Tagen vorher spielen Dingsbums behalten kann... ansonsten nen Weissen Löwen spielen^^


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Ich werde hoffen, dass man, wenn man nur die PO hat und sich das Spiel dann noch mal extra holt, die charas von den 3 Tagen vorher spielen Dingsbums behalten kann... ansonsten nen Weissen Löwen spielen^^



Da hoffst du vergebens die PO Box ist nur mit der CE über den Release nutzbar.....eine mögliche PO Box für eine normale Version wäre eine eigene Sache.
CE Box  NUR für die CE...das ist bestätigt und bleibt auch so.


----------



## lazybone747 (1. Juni 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> Mach ruhig, ein Idiot weniger der nerven kann^^
> 
> Zum Thema:  Ich werde die Seite spielen die weniger Leute hat, weil sich da meist besseres Teamplay ergibt.
> 
> Achja und wenns rauskommt erstmal nen monat warten, den server-stress tu ich mir net an^^




ey wird warscheinlich ne pre order version geben damit nicht so viel gedrängel ist^^


----------



## oneq (1. Juni 2008)

... werde ich mich freuen, dass ich jetzt alle erlebnisse, die ich in der beta gemacht habe, wiederholen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Juni 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> ... werde ich mich freuen, dass ich jetzt alle erlebnisse, die ich in der beta gemacht habe, wiederholen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

